# Crisi nera, nerissima... come la pece



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Buongiorno a voi. Ieri sera litigata da fuoco sempre per i soliti problemi che ci portiamo dietro da anni (lei non sopporta i miei). Dalle ore 20 di ieri non ci rivolgiamo la parola. 
Possibile che lei sia così egoista (si, stavolta non sono io l'egoista) da far pesare queste cose in questo periodo di ricostruzione? Possibile che non riesca a mettere da parte i suoi interessi nonostante quello che le ho detto nemmeno un mese fa?

Io non so più che cosa voglio a questo punto. Anzi lo so, vorrei lasciarla. Forse è ancora troppo fresca, ma non ce la faccio più a sopportare queste cose. E soprattutto non ora che stiamo camminando su un filo. Ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Calma, Kid.

Lei non puo' pensare ad una ricostruzione, se tu certe cose non le metti sul tappeto (e non l'hai fatto). Giusto?

La tua ambivalenza in questo momento ti porta a vederla piu' nera di quel che è. Resisti.

Lascia perdere i tuoi, concentrati su di lei.

Stavolta Kid il sacrificio devi farlo tu...!


----------



## Old geisha (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a voi. Ieri sera litigata da fuoco sempre per i soliti problemi che ci portiamo dietro da anni (lei non sopporta i miei). Dalle ore 20 di ieri non ci rivolgiamo la parola.
> Possibile che lei sia così egoista (si, stavolta non sono io l'egoista) da far pesare queste cose in questo periodo di ricostruzione? Possibile che non riesca a mettere da parte i suoi interessi nonostante quello che le ho detto nemmeno un mese fa?
> 
> Io non so più che cosa voglio a questo punto. Anzi lo so, vorrei lasciarla. Forse è ancora troppo fresca, ma non ce la faccio più a sopportare queste cose. E soprattutto non ora che stiamo camminando su un filo. Ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


Forse ne avrai parlato a giornate sane ma io mi chiedo solo questo: lei ti ama? tu la ami? se le risposte sono entrambi si, ficcatevi l'orgoglio in tasca, prendetevi una tisana  e recuperate.
Senno' la risposta la sai da solo.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a voi. Ieri sera litigata da fuoco sempre per i soliti problemi che ci portiamo dietro da anni (lei non sopporta i miei). Dalle ore 20 di ieri non ci rivolgiamo la parola.
> Possibile che lei sia così egoista (si, stavolta non sono io l'egoista) da far pesare queste cose in questo periodo di ricostruzione? Possibile che non riesca a mettere da parte i suoi interessi nonostante quello che le ho detto nemmeno un mese fa?
> 
> Io non so più che cosa voglio a questo punto. Anzi lo so, vorrei lasciarla. Forse è ancora troppo fresca, ma non ce la faccio più a sopportare queste cose. E soprattutto non ora che stiamo camminando su un filo. Ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo?



Kid ora calmati! Ora sei nervoso e incavolato. L'unica cosa che ti chiedo STA LONTANO DAL CORRIDOIO!


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Kid ora calmati! Ora sei nervoso e incavolato. L'unica cosa che ti chiedo STA LONTANO DAL CORRIDOIO!



Carissime entrambe, buongiorno a voi. Geisha, sai che a questo punto me lo domando se sono l'unico ad avere dubbi su quel che provo? Verena, tesorona mia, scusa se sono alterato ma davvero non capisco come si possa gettare benzina sul fuoco in questo momento! Belledejour, tranquilla non c'è problema per il corridoio, perchè mi pare di aver capito che ormai lei si guarda bene dal percorrerlo.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Carissime entrambe, buongiorno a voi. Geisha, sai che a questo punto me lo domando se sono l'unico ad avere dubbi su quel che provo? Verena, tesorona mia, scusa *se sono alterato ma davvero non capisco come si possa gettare benzina sul fuoco in questo momento*! Belledejour, tranquilla non c'è problema per il corridoio, perchè mi pare di aver capito che ormai lei si guarda bene dal percorrerlo.


Aridaje, ma mi leggi?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lei lo SA che MOMENTO e' questo?!

No, eh?!

Io sono contro il dire quando si è tradito, ma nei casi come il tuo, dove c'è stato un sentimento, secondo me è importante che l'altro coniuge SAPPIA di cosa si tratta, per comportarsi di conseguenza!!


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Aridaje, ma mi leggi?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensavo anche io lo stesso, lei appunto non sa che c'è una ricostruzione in atto.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Pensavo anche io lo stesso, lei appunto non sa che c'è una ricostruzione in atto.



No lei losa, forse però non ha capito di quale entità fosse il problema... questa volta glie lo faccio capire per bene.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ecco bravo.

E giu' di camomilla, tanto di casa non te ne vai...!


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No lei losa, forse però non ha capito di quale entità fosse il problema... questa volta glie lo faccio capire per bene.



Quindi non sa!
Se sei pronto a "farglielo capire", sei preparato a tutte le conseguenze del caso? 
Se glielo dici non è per farle un dispetto o farti "ringraziare" per esser rimasto con lei, se glielo dici è per ricostruire sul serio, da ambo le parti.
Ma sei pronto a tutto?
Se si, vai avanti!


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

secondo me è arrogante il tuo comportamento


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quindi non sa!
> Se sei pronto a "farglielo capire", sei preparato a tutte le conseguenze del caso?
> Se glielo dici non è per farle un dispetto o farti "ringraziare" per esser rimasto con lei, se glielo dici è per ricostruire sul serio, da ambo le parti.
> Ma sei pronto a tutto?
> Se si, vai avanti!


Dite che è la cosa giusta?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

tu presumi che lei, sapendo, dovrebbe voler ricostruire e quindi essere dolce carina e gentile. E non vedi i 29giorni in cui lo è stata, bensì il giorno in cui in lei la tensione è montata tanto da farla sbottare. 
Posto che non ha il dovere lei di ricostruire, ma il contrario, avendo tu deciso di rimanere in casa, posto che sei tu a dover essere inanmroato, dolce e gentile, posto che lei potrebbe pure metterti le valigie fuori dalla porta e il tuo dovere sarebbe, volendo ricostruire, dormire sull'uscio, comunque non puoi chiederle di essere perfetta per controbilanciare l'immagine di una con cui ti sei fatto una storiella e che stai idealizzando come se due mesi di relazione potessero controbilanciare la vita con tua moglie!!!! 
Che ne pensi, M sarebbe così tollerante verso i tuoi genitori?
Ti sei mai domandato cosa vorresti se fossi nei panni di tua moglie e avessi sentito le stesse parole che hai detto a lei?????


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu presumi che lei, sapendo, dovrebbe voler ricostruire e quindi essere dolce carina e gentile. E non vedi i 29giorni in cui lo è stata, bensì il giorno in cui in lei la tensione è montata tanto da farla sbottare.
> Posto che non ha il dovere lei di ricostruire, ma il contrario, avendo tu deciso di rimanere in casa, posto che sei tu a dover essere inanmroato, dolce e gentile, posto che lei potrebbe pure metterti le valigie fuori dalla porta e il tuo dovere sarebbe, volendo ricostruire, dormire sull'uscio, comunque non puoi chiederle di essere perfetta per controbilanciare l'immagine di una con cui ti sei fatto una storiella e che stai idealizzando come se due mesi di relazione potessero controbilanciare la vita con tua moglie!!!!
> Che ne pensi, M sarebbe così tollerante verso i tuoi genitori?
> Ti sei mai domandato cosa vorresti se fossi nei panni di tua moglie e avessi sentito le stesse parole che hai detto a lei?????


Ma io non pretendo di certo che si trasformi nella donna perfetta perchè io sono andato in crisi, non sono così egoista! Ma siccome lei sa che questo argomento è stato uno dei motivi della mia crisi, vedi di non insistere in questo momento per Dio! Non centra nulla M ora, è un problema nostro e solo nostro. 
Chairo che ci sarei rimasto rimasto male se lei mi avesse detto quello che dissi i o a lei, ma proprio per questo cercherei quantomeno di stare più attento nell'affrontare certi temi scottanti.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Ottobre 2008)

kiddone bello, è un periodo di merda, c'è da soffrì, è come quando ristrutturi la casa, quando arriverai in fondo sarà bellissima, ma prima di arrivarci c'hai da farti un cu*o enorme...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo di certo che si trasformi nella donna perfetta perchè io sono andato in crisi, non sono così egoista! Ma siccome lei sa che questo argomento è stato uno dei motivi della mia crisi, vedi di non insistere in questo momento per Dio! Non centra nulla M ora, è un problema nostro e solo nostro.
> Chairo che ci sarei rimasto rimasto male se lei mi avesse detto quello che dissi i o a lei, ma proprio per questo cercherei quantomeno di stare più attento nell'affrontare certi temi scottanti.


 ma secondo te lei ha torto marcio su questo problema o ha un pizzico di ragione in qualcosa?
Posto che credo sia sbottata per tensione trattenuta e non per egoismo o per il problema in sè....


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> kiddone bello, è un periodo di merda, c'è da soffrì, è come quando ristrutturi la casa, quando arriverai in fondo sarà bellissima, ma prima di arrivarci c'hai da farti un cu*o enorme...


Hai descritto benissimo questo periodo corno... direi alla perfezione!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai descritto benissimo questo periodo corno... direi alla perfezione!


e allora stai tranqui e persevera, se tu fossi a metà della ristrutturazione lasceresti perdere?!? difficoltà ci sono ma nn credo lasceresti il lavoro a metà... 

(si vede che sto facendo training autogeno in attesa che mi arrivi il permesso di ristrutturazione...?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma secondo te lei ha torto marcio su questo problema o ha un pizzico di ragione in qualcosa?
> Posto che credo sia sbottata per tensione trattenuta e non per egoismo o per il problema in sè....


Per me no, non ha ragione. Ma anche se ne avesse, è come la mette in pratica che la mette nel torto. E' un pò difficile da spiegare, però cercate di fidarvi di me su questo (oddio, non è che io sia una persona della quale potersi fidare ciecamente... ahimè l'ho capito quest'anno!).


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Ottobre 2008)

permettimi, secondo me ti piangi addosso un po' troppo... ecchepensavi, che sarebbe filato tutto liscio? hai bisogno di forza, poniti un obiettivo e tira dritto, senza pensare e/o sparanoiarti troppo, sei in 'guerra' (con te stesso, con tua moglie) e devi tirare a dritto.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> permettimi, secondo me ti piangi addosso un po' troppo... ecchepensavi, che sarebbe filato tutto liscio? hai bisogno di forza, poniti un obiettivo e tira dritto, senza pensare e/o sparanoiarti troppo, sei in 'guerra' (con te stesso, con tua moglie) e devi tirare a dritto.


Ma chi me lo ha fatto fare di sposarmi, chi???!!! Se mai mi reincarnerò, giuro che non lo farò nemmeno sotto tortura! Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi me lo ha fatto fare di sposarmi, chi???!!! Se mai mi reincarnerò, giuro che non lo farò nemmeno sotto tortura! Scusate lo sfogo.


Magari se lo sta chiedendo anche tua moglie in questo momento.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi me lo ha fatto fare di sposarmi, chi???!!! Se mai mi reincarnerò, giuro che non lo farò nemmeno sotto tortura! Scusate lo sfogo.


ma scusa, ora me fai incazzà!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma lo vedi che ti piangi addosso?!?! ormai ti sei sposato, è inutile che ci ripensi...


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma scusa, ora me fai incazzà!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il matrimonio non è una galera se uno non ci sta bene si può concludere, te lo annulla lo Stato e te lo annulla ( tanto per stare in tema) pure la chiesa. 
Di conseguenza son d'accordo che non c'è da piangersi adosso, in un modo è nell'altro basta alzare il cxxo da terra.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Magari se lo sta chiedendo anche tua moglie in questo momento.



Di sicuro conoscendola bene....


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Di sicuro conoscendola bene....


----------



## Old Angel (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo di certo che si trasformi nella donna perfetta perchè io sono andato in crisi, non sono così egoista! Ma siccome lei sa che questo argomento è stato uno dei motivi della mia crisi, vedi di non insistere in questo momento per Dio! Non centra nulla M ora, è un problema nostro e solo nostro.
> Chairo che ci sarei rimasto rimasto male se lei mi avesse detto quello che dissi i o a lei, ma proprio per questo cercherei quantomeno di stare più attento nell'affrontare certi temi scottanti.


M sicuramente non c'entra niente ma è un perno su cui tu inconsapevolmente ci fai leva, la cosa ti rende più forte e meno umile.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> M sicuramente non c'entra niente ma è un perno su cui tu inconsapevolmente ci fai leva, la cosa ti rende più forte e meno umile.



Forse hai ragione... ma lei non mi considera nemmeno di striscio ormai, sono io che mi illudo che pensi ancora a me. Non so darle tutti i torti comunque. Avrei bisogno di solitudine totale sulla cima di una montagna.


----------



## Old tormentata79 (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione... ma lei non mi considera nemmeno di striscio ormai, sono io che mi illudo che pensi ancora a me. Non so darle tutti i torti comunque. Avrei bisogno di solitudine totale sulla cima di una montagna.


Forse avresti bisogno di una disintossicazione da tutto....


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Lei deve essere sestessa anche in fase di ricostruzione!

tu la ami per questo.....


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Forse avresti bisogno di una disintossicazione da tutto....


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Lei deve essere sestessa anche in fase di ricostruzione!
> 
> tu la ami per questo.....



E m istà sulle palle per questo!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E m istà sulle palle per questo!


 hai voluto la bicicletta! adesso pedala.......


----------



## Old belledejour (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E m istà sulle palle per questo!


Perchè non andata un w.e. fuori da soli! Tu e lei!!!


----------



## Old matilde (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma io non pretendo di certo che si trasformi nella donna perfetta perchè io sono andato in crisi, non sono così egoista! Ma siccome lei sa che questo argomento è stato uno dei motivi della mia crisi, vedi di non insistere in questo momento per Dio! Non centra nulla M ora, è un problema nostro e solo nostro.
> *Chairo che ci sarei rimasto rimasto male se lei mi avesse detto quello che dissi i o a lei, ma proprio per questo cercherei quantomeno di stare più attento nell'affrontare certi temi scottanti.*


la vuoi cornuta e mazziata, che non rompa nei problemi che avevate perchè tu ti stai impegnando... *

orecchie basse... LEI???* tu no eh?


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a voi. Ieri sera litigata da fuoco sempre per i soliti problemi che ci portiamo dietro da anni (lei non sopporta i miei). Dalle ore 20 di ieri non ci rivolgiamo la parola.
> *Possibile che lei sia così egoista (si, stavolta non sono io l'egoista) da far pesare queste cose in questo periodo di ricostruzione*? Possibile che non riesca a mettere da parte i suoi interessi nonostante quello che le ho detto nemmeno un mese fa?
> 
> Io non so più che cosa voglio a questo punto. *Anzi lo so, vorrei lasciarla*. Forse è ancora troppo fresca, ma non ce la faccio più a sopportare queste cose. E soprattutto non ora che stiamo camminando su un filo. Ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


 
ciao kid (già il nick la dice lunga)
stai cercando delle scuse per potertene andare tranquillamente??   

	
	
		
		
	


	









il tuo atteggiamento è oltremodo irritante lo sai??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









prova a confessare a tua moglie il tradimento e vedrai come metterà da parte i suoi interessi


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ciao kid (già il nick la dice lunga)
> stai cercando delle scuse per potertene andare tranquillamente??
> 
> 
> ...



Anche tu ce l'hai con il mio nick?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono irritante perchè la tratto come l'ho sempre trattata forse?


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> la vuoi cornuta e mazziata, che non rompa nei problemi che avevate perchè tu ti stai impegnando... *
> 
> orecchie basse... LEI???* tu no eh?


Io ho le orecchie basse da qualche mese oramai....


----------



## Old Angel (30 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ciao kid (già il nick la dice lunga)
> stai cercando delle scuse per potertene andare tranquillamente??
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente cosa molto rischiosa, ma non malvagia come idea, le vere crisi di coppia a parte la solita routine che uccide, è il dare per scontato il partner, è come quando ti fai male alla mano destra e dici azzo non poteva capitarmi alla sinistra? poi però quando ti fai male alla sx ti rendi conto di quanto è veramente importante anche lei.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Sicuramente cosa molto rischiosa, ma non malvagia come idea, le vere crisi di coppia a parte la solita routine che uccide, è il dare per scontato il partner, è come quando ti fai male alla mano destra e dici azzo non poteva capitarmi alla sinistra? poi però quando ti fai male alla sx ti rendi conto di quanto è veramente importante anche lei.


Bella metafora!


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Anche tu ce l'hai con il mio nick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei irritante perchè non solo le hai messo le corna,  vuoi avere pure ragione e farla passare per un'arpia...
come se la "colpa" di tutto fosse sua....

alla faccia delle "orecchie basse", senza offesa eh kid..


----------



## Old matilde (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io ho le orecchie basse da qualche mese oramai....


non sembra o forse non basta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




manca la coda bassa


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao Kid. Dille che l'hai tradita. Puoi far leva sul tuo risentimento causato dal litigio di ieri sera.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> sei irritante perchè non solo le hai messo le corna,  vuoi avere pure ragione e farla passare per un'arpia...
> come se la "colpa" di tutto fosse sua....
> 
> alla faccia delle "orecchie basse", senza offesa eh kid..



Non ho capito, cioè dovrei stare zitto e darle ragione perchè l'ho tradita? Per sempre quindi?


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Ciao Kid. Dille che l'hai tradita. Puoi far leva sul tuo risentimento causato dal litigio di ieri sera.


Mi viene un pò male al pensiero....


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ho capito, cioè dovrei stare zitto e darle ragione perchè l'ho tradita? Per sempre quindi?


 
certo che no...
però forse il tuo atteggiamento non aiuta la famosa "ricostruzione" non credi?

che poi lo sai solo tu che stai ricostruendo,  come si dice te la canti e te la suoni...


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi viene un pò male al pensiero....


Pensaci: sarebbe l'occasione per liberarsi la coscienza ed ottenere una soluzione radicale del problema. Oppure - più sordidamente - potresti dirlelo ed attendere una sua reazione. La ritrattazione è sempre a portata di mano....


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Pensaci: sarebbe l'occasione per liberarsi la coscienza ed ottenere una soluzione radicale del problema. Oppure - più sordidamente - potresti dirlelo ed attendere una sua reazione. La ritrattazione è sempre a portata di mano....


no...dopo non potrà ritrattare niente, e nello stesso tempo la moglie "finalmente" capirebbe tanti atteggiamenti


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Pensaci: sarebbe l'occasione per liberarsi la coscienza ed ottenere una soluzione radicale del problema. Oppure - più sordidamente - potresti dirlelo ed attendere una sua reazione. La ritrattazione è sempre a portata di mano....


Tu sei il demonio!


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> certo che no...
> però forse il tuo atteggiamento non aiuta la famosa "ricostruzione" non credi?
> 
> che poi lo sai solo tu che stai ricostruendo,  come si dice te la canti e te la suoni...


Ripeto: lei non sa che l'ho tradita, ma sa che è esistita un'altra e che ero in crisi per lei.


----------



## Old Sintesi (30 Ottobre 2008)

Quindi lei è comunque a conoscenza di un tuo tradimento "platonico".... 
Cosa aspetti a raccontarle la seconda parte?


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Quindi lei è comunque a conoscenza di un tuo tradimento "platonico"....
> Cosa aspetti a raccontarle la seconda parte?


Credevo sarebbe bastata questa metà....


----------



## ranatan (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Credevo sarebbe bastata questa metà....


Infatti, basta e avanza.
Per carità, questo secondo me non è affatto il momento di dirle una cosa del genere, tanto forse l'ha già capito da sola e probabilemnte è furiosa.
Non ho letto tutta la discussione, però i parenti sono fonte di litigio per molter coppie e se c'è disarmonia è ancora più facile appigliarsi a quello per litigare.
Porta pazienza...


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Infatti, basta e avanza.
> Per carità, questo secondo me non è affatto il momento di dirle una cosa del genere, tanto forse l'ha già capito da sola e probabilemnte è furiosa.
> Non ho letto tutta la discussione, però i parenti sono fonte di litigio per molter coppie e se c'è disarmonia è ancora più facile appigliarsi a quello per litigare.
> Porta pazienza...


Questo è scientificamente provato.


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ripeto:* lei non sa che l'ho tradita*, ma sa che è esistita un'altra e che ero in crisi per lei.


... figurati se sapesse ... tua moglie ha il cellulare?


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... figurati se sapesse ... tua moglie ha il cellulare?


Certo, ce l'hanno pure i gatti randagi oggi quell'attrezzo infame!


----------



## Mari' (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo, ce l'hanno pure i gatti randagi oggi quell'attrezzo infame!


Scherzavo Kid


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scherzavo Kid


pure io...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tu sei il demonio!


 
no, è ingenuo.

Nessuna donna si berrebbe una simile ritrattazione, e metteresti nel mix un elemento che, credimi, non vuoi affrontare: IL RANCORE


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

come stai stasera kid? ti è un pò sbollita la rabbia di stamattina?


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> come stai stasera kid? ti è un pò sbollita la rabbia di stamattina?



Giusto un attimo meglio grazie. Vediamo come và questa sera.


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Giusto un attimo meglio grazie. Vediamo come và questa sera.


 
Cerca di stare sereno. Se tenta di parlare abbracciala.....falle sentire che ce la stai mettendo proprio tutta.


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Cerca di stare sereno. Se tenta di parlare abbracciala.....falle sentire che ce la stai mettendo proprio tutta.


 
la moglie non sa' niente! e lui che é in crisi!
per la moglie non cambia nulla...........
sempre li fedele al suo canto che gli prepara la cena per sta sera con tanto amore!


----------



## Old mirtilla (30 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> la moglie non sa' niente! e lui che é in crisi!
> per la moglie non cambia nulla...........
> sempre li fedele al suo canto che gli prepara la cena per sta sera con tanto amore!


 
la moglie sa della sua crisi.
vedrebbe un impegno da parte di lui e sarebbe sicuramente più disposta a nn discutere sempre per i soliti problemi che si portano dietro (parole sue)


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> la moglie sa della sua crisi.
> vedrebbe un impegno da parte di lui e sarebbe sicuramente più disposta a nn discutere sempre per i soliti problemi che si portano dietro (parole sue)


 
scusa mirty,

pensavo che si parlasse del tradimento!

mi scuso ancora!


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a voi. Ieri sera litigata da fuoco sempre per i soliti problemi che ci portiamo dietro da anni (lei non sopporta i miei). Dalle ore 20 di ieri non ci rivolgiamo la parola.
> Possibile che lei sia così egoista (si, stavolta non sono io l'egoista) da far pesare queste cose in questo periodo di ricostruzione? Possibile che non riesca a mettere da parte i suoi interessi nonostante quello che le ho detto nemmeno un mese fa?
> 
> Io non so più che cosa voglio a questo punto. Anzi lo so, vorrei lasciarla. Forse è ancora troppo fresca, ma non ce la faccio più a sopportare queste cose. E soprattutto non ora che stiamo camminando su un filo. Ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


Mi sono persa molte puntate della tua vicenda ma da quel che ho letto in questa discussione sembrerebbe che tu stia facendo un test di prova a tua moglie più che una ricostruzione...

Non escluderei che, come dice Ranatan, lei abbia capito e sfoghi la sua rabbia provocando una tua reazione, per vedere che fai e cosa dici.

Ma se davvero hai la volontà di ricostruire, forse varrebbe la pena di mettere tutte le carte in tavola.


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi sono persa molte puntate della tua vicenda ma da quel che ho letto in questa discussione sembrerebbe che tu stia facendo un test di prova a tua moglie più che una ricostruzione...
> 
> Non escluderei che, come dice Ranatan, lei abbia capito e sfoghi la sua rabbia provocando una tua reazione, per vedere che fai e cosa dici.
> 
> Ma se davvero hai la volontà di ricostruire, forse varrebbe la pena di mettere tutte le carte in tavola.


Non ce la faccio a farle questo...


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a farle questo...


Capisco. Ma l'impressione che mi dai è che sotto esame ci sia lei, senza saperlo. Puoi dire con convinzione che lei abbia compreso la portata reale della vostra crisi?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a farle questo...


pero' a trombare M ce l'hai fatta....scusa, eh. Sai che mi sei simpatico, ma adesso stai gigioneggiando troppo!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma l'impressione che mi dai è che sotto esame ci sia lei, senza saperlo. Puoi dire con convinzione che lei abbia compreso la portata reale della vostra crisi?


Vulvia, non è un impressione. E' proprio così, e Kidduzzo nostro lo sa benissimo!

In fondo, è coerente. E' il leit motiv della sua storia: mettere alla prova moglie e M su chi lo ama di piu'....(e ahime' per lui nessuna delle due si è impegnata, a suo dire, abbastanza...!)


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vulvia, non è un impressione. E' proprio così, e Kidduzzo nostro lo sa benissimo!
> 
> In fondo, è coerente. *E' il leit motiv della sua storia: mettere alla prova moglie e M su chi lo ama di piu'*....(e ahime' per lui nessuna delle due si è impegnata, a suo dire, abbastanza...!)








   Allora il problema è grave.. con possibilità di ricadute..


----------



## Kid (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma l'impressione che mi dai è che sotto esame ci sia lei, senza saperlo. Puoi dire con convinzione che lei abbia compreso la portata reale della vostra crisi?


No...


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma l'impressione che mi dai è che sotto esame ci sia lei, senza saperlo. Puoi dire con convinzione che lei abbia compreso la portata reale della vostra crisi?


 
Quoto


----------



## Old giulia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma l'impressione che mi dai è che sotto esame ci sia lei, senza saperlo. Puoi dire con convinzione che lei abbia compreso la portata reale della vostra crisi?





kid ha detto:


> No...


 
Kid... non ti rendi conto di quanto tu sia fortunato... sei in crisi ma... al confronto di come staresti se tua moglie venisse a sapere di M... nn c'è paragone.

Io ci sono passata... all'inizio lui mi parlò di "crisi esistenziale" (perchè avevo capito che qualcosa nn andava)... ed io cretina a fargli da crocerossina!!
Poi quando ho scoperto il tradimento... per lui sono stati caxxi amari!


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Kid*



kid ha detto:


> No...


E non credi che parlarle aiuterebbe a capire quanto siate in crisi???!!!
Mi sembra che tu aspetti delle risposte da lei a domande che non le hai fatto e lei cerchi di avere atteggiamenti bifronti.
Da come ti esprimi non si capisce neppure se voi due davvero vi amiate ancora, e giusto per snebbiare la faccenda, l'amore implica il rispetto reciproco, l'attenzione e la ricerca di comune sostegno!!! 
Mi pare che siate entrambi lontanucci....
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E non credi che parlarle aiuterebbe a capire quanto siate in crisi???!!!
> Mi sembra che tu aspetti delle risposte da lei a domande che non le hai fatto e lei cerchi di avere atteggiamenti bifronti.
> Da come ti esprimi non si capisce neppure se voi due davvero vi amiate ancora, e giusto per snebbiare la faccenda, l'amore implica il rispetto reciproco, l'attenzione e la ricerca di comune sostegno!!!
> Mi pare che siate entrambi lontanucci....
> Bruja


 
Secondo me ci vuole uno tsunami!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

Uuuups!


----------



## Nordica (30 Ottobre 2008)

certe volte mi sogno che rido' indietro mio marito alla sua ex bello impacchettato col fiocco con tante grazie e complimenti!


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Kid... non ti rendi conto di quanto tu sia fortunato... sei in crisi ma... al confronto di come staresti se tua moglie venisse a sapere di M... nn c'è paragone.
> 
> Io ci sono passata... all'inizio lui mi parlò di "crisi esistenziale" (perchè avevo capito che qualcosa nn andava)... ed io cretina a fargli da crocerossina!!
> Poi quando ho scoperto il tradimento... per lui sono stati caxxi amari!


Ma io riconosco le mie fortune, non è questo il problema. E so anche che piangersi addosso non serve a nulla. Ma c'è una cosa che questa situazione mi ha insegnato: basta poco per perdersi. Basta un minuto senza bussola per ritrovarsi in qualche luogo sperduto, lontani da casa e non sempre è facile ritrovare la strada. Magari ce l'hai lì ad un passo ma non la vedi. Io ringrazio tutti gli utenti che con tanta pazienza si prendono a cuore della mia situazione, pur essendo dalla parte del torto in quanto vile traditore senza troppi sensi di colpa. So che vi sembrerà di leggere sempre le stesse cose e voi mi consiglierete di fare questo o quello, di essere forte, di parlarne ma... è come un'influenza, quando ce l'hai è troppo tardi e ti tocca solo aspettare e nel frattempo puoi solo subirla. Sono davvero sconsolato. Due mesi fra le nuvole con un'altra persona (splendida) e mi sono sputtanato la vita, compromettendo la mia felicità per chissà quanto e mettendo a rischio la mia famiglia. E poi sono diventato una persona peggiore, in tutti i sensi. Magari non mi crederete, ma io ero una persona con grandi valori, romantico, fedele, generoso in amore. Ora avrei voglia di una cosa, ma vorrei anche l'altra. Vorrei riavere M, ma rivorrei la mia famiglia come una volta. Sono una brutta persona, senza facili ipocrisie. Scusate lo sfogo, ma è l'unica cosa che mi viene bene ultimamente. Non mollatemi comunque... ho bisogno di voi. 

Ciao


----------



## Old fiorella99 (31 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> ... Sono una brutta persona, senza facili ipocrisie. Scusate lo sfogo, ma è l'unica cosa che mi viene bene ultimamente. Non mollatemi comunque... ho bisogno di voi.....


ma quale brutta persona, dài. se sei ancora così combattuto però c'è qualcosa di irrisolto in te che continuerà ad uscire e farti male. io sono sempre per la verità e non capisco il tuo comportamento ma nella tua situazione, per quel poco che ho letto, inviterei tua moglie sul ring della tua vita.

bacio e buona giornata
fiore


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *Due mesi fra le nuvole con un'altra persona (splendida) e mi sono sputtanato la vita*, compromettendo la mia felicità per chissà quanto e mettendo a rischio la mia famiglia. *E poi sono diventato una persona peggiore, in tutti i sensi*. Magari non mi crederete, ma io ero una persona con grandi valori, romantico, fedele, generoso in amore. Ora avrei voglia di una cosa, ma vorrei anche l'altra. Vorrei riavere M, ma rivorrei la mia famiglia come una volta. Sono una brutta persona, senza facili ipocrisie. Scusate lo sfogo, ma è l'unica cosa che mi viene bene ultimamente. Non mollatemi comunque... ho bisogno di voi.
> 
> Ciao


 
Kid, calma e sangue freddo.

Non pensare che non ti si capisca, perché ti si capisce eccome!

Pero' tu vedi la cosa nelle nebbie (è il poco tempo trascorso...) noi dalla distanza.

In questi giorni, un po' rasserenata sul versante salute (speriamo sempre...), siccome sta per arrivare l'"anniversario" della mia sbandata (tre anni...tre lunghissimi anni....da allora), mi viene da fare un bilancio, stavolta con il giusto distacco.

So cosa intendi quando parli di due mesi tra le nuvole, perché li ho vissuti anch'io, e anche la persona - tutto considerato, e con la saggezza che da' il tempo trascorso - non era male, pero' ecco...quelle cose lì non sono vere storie d'amore!!!!

La splendidezza è quella di chi ti lava i calzini, ti fa da mangiare, ti porta dal medico se hai bisogno (anche nei posti brutti, quelli che non auguro a nessuno, a differenza di quanto fece Insonne, di frequentare, e dove pure c'è una grandissima dignità e umanità....).

La splendidezza è anche quella di chi svela di fronte a te le sue fragilità, magari facendo finta di non capire, di non sapere.

Non dico che M. o il mio ex non potrebbero fare altrettanto...ma NON CON NOI!

Perché noi abbiamo stretto un patto, in buona e cattiva sorte, con un'altra persona, non meno "splendida"; anzi!!!

Lo so che a parole dirai che ho ragione, e so che in questo momento sei avvoltolato su te stesso.

Pero' vedrai che capirai, nel tempo.

Io ti esorto ancora una volta a fare un "esercizio spirituale": fa qualcosa per la tua famiglia, per tua moglie. Non PER TE.

Metti TE da parte!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (31 Ottobre 2008)

troppo giusto, verè

fiore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Metti TE da parte!


obiettivamente penso che tutto ruoti intorno a questo, quando ti dicevo che nn devi piangerti addosso mi riferivo al fatto che, in questo momento, devi 'lavorare' per lei senza stare a pensare se sei stato una mer*a, ecc... quando ti ho detto di porti un obiettivo senza guardarti intorno volevo dire questo, tira dritto x riconquistare lei, fermarsi a riflettere su quanto tu sia stato str*nzo ora nn serve a nulla, come dice verena queste riflessioni le potrai fare a distanza con la freddezza di aver fatto una minchiata, cmq l'hai fatta e nn si può cancellare, tanto vale andare avanti e ricostruire, no?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> troppo giusto, verè
> 
> fiore


 
grazie cara!


----------



## Old ellina69 (31 Ottobre 2008)

kid, ascolta, calma ... brutta persona proprio no.
ti sei perso, ok, come si era perso il mio ex. smarrito totale lui. ma guarda la differenza, nello smarrimento comunque è andato, ha calpestato tutti, ha seguito solo il suo egoismo e le sue facili soddisfazioni, è stato estremamente indulgente con la sua debolezza. questo è essere una brutta persona, non per l'errore e lo sbandamento - che è umano - ma per l'irresponsabilità, e l'egoismo totale. Tu comunque combatti, anche contro te stesso, forse con non troppa forza, forse con non sufficiente volontà, ma combatti, come puoi in questo momento. sei a casa, scrivi da mesi su un forum, il che significa che cerchi il confronto e non stai sottovalutando il problema, non lo prendi con leggerezza. quindi ...avanti ...ovunque ti porti questo "avanti", purchè sia un cammino consapevole e responsabile. 
coraggio, ragazzo ... un abbraccio di incoraggiamento


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, calma e sangue freddo.
> 
> Non pensare che non ti si capisca, perché ti si capisce eccome!
> 
> ...


Grazie Vere, sei davvero un'amica. Grazie anche a tutti gli altri, di nuovo....


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, ascolta, calma ... brutta persona proprio no.
> ti sei perso, ok, come si era perso il mio ex. smarrito totale lui. ma guarda la differenza, nello smarrimento comunque è andato, ha calpestato tutti, ha seguito solo il suo egoismo e le sue facili soddisfazioni, è stato estremamente indulgente con la sua debolezza. questo è essere una brutta persona, non per l'errore e lo sbandamento - che è umano - ma per l'irresponsabilità, e l'egoismo totale. Tu comunque combatti, anche contro te stesso, forse con non troppa forza, forse con non sufficiente volontà, ma combatti, come puoi in questo momento. sei a casa, scrivi da mesi su un forum, il che significa che cerchi il confronto e non stai sottovalutando il problema, non lo prendi con leggerezza. quindi ...avanti ...ovunque ti porti questo "avanti", purchè sia un cammino consapevole e responsabile.
> coraggio, ragazzo ... un abbraccio di incoraggiamento


grazie Ellina... tu come stai?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La splendidezza è quella di chi ti lava i calzini, ti fa da mangiare, ti porta dal medico se hai bisogno (anche nei posti brutti, quelli che non auguro a nessuno, a differenza di quanto fece Insonne, di frequentare, e dove pure c'è una grandissima dignità e umanità....).
> 
> La splendidezza è anche quella di chi svela di fronte a te le sue fragilità, magari facendo finta di non capire, di non sapere.
> 
> ...


queste parole sono così vere che sono applicabili ad entrambi gli attori. sai quante volte mi sono posta il problema di doverlo accettare in tutte le sue sfumature, tradimenti e bassezze compresi?
ti puoi dimenticare di quello che ti ha assistito in sala parto ed al quale hai maciullato un braccio a graffi, quello che ti ha accudita/vestita/nutrita quando stavi male..etc
ci ho anche provato, a lungo, ma purtroppo io mi sono trovata di fronte una capra.

kid, secondo me dovresti uscire allo scoperto e farti accettare, se veramemte vuoi quagliare qualcosa con la tua donna.
o forse ti spaventa il fatto che uscire allo scoperto significa veramente dover chiudere con il passato.

baci
anche a te, verena

fiore


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> queste parole sono così vere che sono applicabili ad entrambi gli attori. sai quante volte mi sono posta il problema di doverlo accettare in tutte le sue sfumature, tradimenti e bassezze compresi?
> ti puoi dimenticare di quello che ti ha assistito in sala parto ed al quale hai maciullato un braccio a graffi, quello che ti ha accudita/vestita/nutrita quando stavi male..etc
> ci ho anche provato, a lungo, ma purtroppo io mi sono trovata di fronte una capra.
> 
> ...


Ti giuro davanti a chi vuoi tu che se non l'ho fatto finora, è stato solo per non farla soffrire.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Fa soffrire di piu' una lenta e triste agonia...(quotando Lady Oscar!)

Fiore, ricambio il bacio!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (31 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti giuro davanti a chi vuoi tu che se non l'ho fatto finora, è stato solo per non farla soffrire.


mi pare però che il risultato non sia quello atteso.
io comunque continuo a pensare che i segreti sono muri che ci separano e se uno veramente vuole avvicinarsi all'altro li deve tirare giù.
costi quel che costi. giù la maschera

ti voglio bene, comunque vada.
buona giornata
fiore


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> kid, ascolta, calma ... brutta persona proprio no.
> ti sei perso, ok, come si era perso il mio ex. smarrito totale lui. *ma guarda la differenza, nello smarrimento comunque è andato, ha calpestato tutti, ha seguito solo il suo egoismo e le sue facili soddisfazioni, è stato estremamente indulgente con la sua debolezza.* questo è essere una brutta persona, non per l'errore e lo sbandamento - che è umano - ma per l'irresponsabilità, e l'egoismo totale. Tu comunque combatti, anche contro te stesso, forse con non troppa forza, forse con non sufficiente volontà, ma combatti, come puoi in questo momento. sei a casa, scrivi da mesi su un forum, il che significa che cerchi il confronto e non stai sottovalutando il problema, non lo prendi con leggerezza. quindi ...avanti ...ovunque ti porti questo "avanti", purchè sia un cammino consapevole e responsabile.
> coraggio, ragazzo ... un abbraccio di incoraggiamento


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> mi pare però che il risultato non sia quello atteso.
> io comunque continuo a pensare che i *segreti sono muri* che ci separano e se uno veramente vuole avvicinarsi all'altro li deve tirare giù.
> costi quel che costi. giù la maschera
> 
> ...


 
molto vera questa cosa dei muri!

Riporto la metafora: Kid, tu hai aperto una finestra su M. (indebolendo la struttura della tua casa familiare). Ora devi alzare un muro, e rintanarti al di dentro con tua moglie!!!


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> molto vera questa cosa dei muri!
> 
> Riporto la metafora: Kid, tu hai aperto una finestra su M. (indebolendo la struttura della tua casa familiare). Ora devi alzare un muro, e rintanarti al di dentro con tua moglie!!!



Che dici Vere, seguo il consiglio di fiorella o provo ancora così?


----------



## Old fiorella99 (31 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che dici Vere, seguo il consiglio di fiorella o provo ancora così?


naturalmente devi essere consapevole di darle in mano un'arma con il colpo in canna e non so come la userà.
io non conosco tua moglie ma se l'uomo che amo (ti ama?) si venisse ad aprire con me lo valuterei molto positivamente.
come ho già detto in altre occasioni io una persona capace di fare outing sapendo di poter fare scatenare una guerra....me lo terrei.
ad una come me dimostrerebbe solo di avere due belle palle perchè tutti possiamo sbagliare ma non tutti sono capaci di mettersi in discussione e rischiare tutto.
ma tu sei tu e lei è lei.
la risposta è in fondo al tuo cuore e non puoi cercarla fuori.

ti voglio bene, come prima, più di prima
scegli quello che puoi reggere. valuta bene le conseguenze ma anche la situazione attuale (mierda)
fiore


----------



## Old ellina69 (31 Ottobre 2008)

mmmm....confessare il tradimento "completo" ...dover dire chi, come , quando (perchè te lo chiederà!)
kid ...mah ...pensaci MOOOLTO bene. la mia personalissima e umilissima opinione è:NO, ma manco per sogno! io non ero mai stata tradita (o perlomeno non lo sapevo) e ora che ho provato l'esperienza posso dire che è uno strappo feroce nel cuore, se puoi evitarlo a tua moglie sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> naturalmente devi essere consapevole di darle in mano un'arma con il colpo in canna e non so come la userà.
> io non conosco tua moglie ma se l'uomo che amo (ti ama?) si venisse ad aprire con me lo valuterei molto positivamente.
> come ho già detto in altre occasioni io una persona capace di fare outing sapendo di poter fare scatenare una guerra....me lo terrei.
> ad una come me dimostrerebbe solo di avere due belle palle perchè tutti possiamo sbagliare ma non tutti sono capaci di mettersi in discussione e rischiare tutto.
> ...



Grazie mille fiorella...


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> mmmm....confessare il tradimento "completo" ...dover dire chi, come , quando (perchè te lo chiederà!)
> kid ...mah ...pensaci MOOOLTO bene. la mia personalissima e umilissima opinione è:NO, ma manco per sogno! io non ero mai stata tradita (o perlomeno non lo sapevo) e ora che ho provato l'esperienza posso dire che è uno strappo feroce nel cuore, se puoi evitarlo a tua moglie sarebbe meglio.


Anch'io la penso così... ci penserò.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (31 Ottobre 2008)

anche io eviterei di confessare, confessando nn faresti altro che incasinare di più la situazione...


----------



## Kid (31 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> anche io eviterei di confessare, confessando nn faresti altro che incasinare di più la situazione...


Grazie anche a te, Sean.


----------



## Old matilde (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma l'impressione che mi dai è che sotto esame ci sia lei, senza saperlo. Puoi dire con convinzione che lei abbia compreso la portata reale della vostra crisi?


Io sono contraria alla confessione, ripartirei da queste frasi di Vulvia perchè una ricostruzione della coppia non può avvenire in base ad un test attitudinale che tua moglie non sà nemmeno di dover sostenere ma se la metti al corrente del tradimento potebbe facilmente decidere di non presentarsi affatto all'esame. Non escluderei come forte motivazione a mollare tutto il dolore che causa il tradimento. 
Il fatto è che la scala di valori alla coppia devi stabilirla tu senza anteporre te stesso. Lo zainetto del tradimento lo porti tu in spalla ma non lo puoi usare come metro di misura anche un pò arrogante. Ti riporto una frase di Verena in un tuo post: "chi tradisce non pensa al DARE ma al RICEVERE!
Lo sforzo del traditore repento è proprio quello: uscire dall'IO IO IO per vedere le necessità del partner!"


----------



## Old fiorella99 (31 Ottobre 2008)

perchè lo zainetto del dolore del tradimento lo dovrebbe portare solo lui?
io sono per la coppia totale, reale, che comunica e supera.
se non supera c'è un perchè e bisogna prenderne atto.

fiore


----------



## Old matilde (31 Ottobre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> perchè lo zainetto del dolore del tradimento lo dovrebbe portare solo lui?
> io sono per la coppia totale, reale, che comunica e supera.
> se non supera c'è un perchè e bisogna prenderne atto.
> 
> fiore


Sono d'accordo sulla coppia totale, soprattutto quando ti si chiede di capire cosa non puoi capire perchè non sai la realtà! Ma non siamo tutti così. 
Mi sembra che lui non reggerebbe tutto il tifone che poi avverrà, solo una sensazione magari sbagliata.


----------



## Old ellina69 (31 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla coppia totale, soprattutto quando ti si chiede di capire cosa non puoi capire perchè non sai la realtà! Ma non siamo tutti così.
> Mi sembra che lui non reggerebbe tutto il tifone che poi avverrà.


ma no ..l.a moglie di kid è una ragazza giovane, perchè mai dovrebbe tollerare di essere stata tradita da suo marito, il padre di suo figlio, con una collega, una ex ...e sapere che lui è in crisi per questo e che continua a pensare all'altra? chiederà chi è, se la immaginerà, li immaginerà a letto e poi ancora "conviventi" nello stesso ambito lavorativo ....un inferno! ...difficile che ci sia possibilità di recupero poi, non impossibile, ma difficile. Ma in nome di cosa dovrebbe ferire e umiliare così sua moglie? della sincerità??? no, no ...secondo me per raggiungere lo stesso obiettivo ti devi inventare altre strade, kid. se non le trovi, scavale!


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*matilde*



matilde ha detto:


> Io sono contraria alla confessione, ripartirei da queste frasi di Vulvia perchè una ricostruzione della coppia non può avvenire in base ad un test attitudinale che tua moglie non sà nemmeno di dover sostenere ma se la metti al corrente del tradimento potebbe facilmente decidere di non presentarsi affatto all'esame. Non escluderei come forte motivazione a mollare tutto il dolore che causa il tradimento.
> Il fatto è che la scala di valori alla coppia devi stabilirla tu senza anteporre te stesso. Lo zainetto del tradimento lo porti tu in spalla ma non lo puoi usare come metro di misura anche un pò arrogante. Ti riporto una frase di Verena in un tuo post: "chi tradisce non pensa al DARE ma al RICEVERE!
> Lo sforzo del traditore repento è proprio quello: uscire dall'IO IO IO per vedere le necessità del partner!"


Perbacco, sai che questo atteggiamento l'ho visto anche in coppie lecite come fidanzati e coniugi? Mi sa che del tradimento é solo un'aggravante... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> perchè lo zainetto del dolore del tradimento lo dovrebbe portare solo lui?
> io sono per la coppia totale, reale, che comunica e supera.
> *se non supera c'è un perchè e bisogna prenderne atto.*
> 
> fiore


Concordo.


----------



## Old Becco (2 Novembre 2008)

Il fatto è che un tradimento è sempre un gran casino per chi lo subisce. Io subito non sapevo, poi non ho capito... poi non ho voluto sapere i particolari.... poi lei mi ha elencato tutto senza nessun omissis... !!!
Un delirio! Ci ho messo degli anni a ripassare davanti ai luoghi dove lei si incontrava con l'amante. 
Per me, chi tradisce deve "scanisarsi" da solo e se non ce la fa si chiude con una scusa e si sparisce. PUNTO!
Io e tutti i cornuti/e avremo anche delle colpe ma la tortura che ho passato mica me la meritavo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> queste parole sono così vere che sono applicabili ad entrambi gli attori. sai quante volte mi sono posta il problema di doverlo accettare in tutte le sue sfumature, tradimenti e bassezze compresi?
> ti puoi dimenticare di quello che ti ha assistito in sala parto ed al quale hai maciullato un braccio a graffi, quello che ti ha accudita/vestita/nutrita quando stavi male..etc
> ci ho anche provato, a lungo, ma purtroppo io mi sono trovata di fronte una capra.
> 
> ...





fiorella99 ha detto:


> mi pare però che il risultato non sia quello atteso.
> io comunque continuo a pensare che i segreti sono muri che ci separano e se uno veramente vuole avvicinarsi all'altro li deve tirare giù.
> costi quel che costi. giù la maschera
> 
> ...





fiorella99 ha detto:


> naturalmente devi essere consapevole di darle in mano un'arma con il colpo in canna e non so come la userà.
> io non conosco tua moglie ma se l'uomo che amo (ti ama?) si venisse ad aprire con me lo valuterei molto positivamente.
> come ho già detto in altre occasioni io una persona capace di fare outing sapendo di poter fare scatenare una guerra....me lo terrei.
> ad una come me dimostrerebbe solo di avere due belle palle perchè tutti possiamo sbagliare ma non tutti sono capaci di mettersi in discussione e rischiare tutto.
> ...


Fiore mi hai commossa. Sai che sono cose che capisco.
Ma son cose che pensiamo noi, dopo che è successo e immaginando che avrebbe potuto andare diversamente.

Per Kid penso che debba smazzarsi tutto da solo senza massacrare la moglie e senza cercarsi alibi.

Kid ...ma pensi davvero che hai cercato un'amante per le cattive relazioni di tua moglie con la tua famiglia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma che c'azzecca?!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (3 Novembre 2008)

è sparito
chiamo il 113

fiore

ps. non sarà mica scappato con ellina?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




kid, non farci stare in pensiero. dimmi se ti devo venire a raccogliere con il cucchiaino


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> è sparito
> chiamo il 113
> 
> fiore
> ...


Ti servirebbe più che altro un'aspirapolvere!

Buongiorno ragazze/i, buon Lunedì mattina.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

buongiorno a te!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> buongiorno a te!


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

Buongiorno!

sei disintegrato?


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> sei disintegrato?



Un pochino si... ho avuto una serata difficile sia sabato che domenica. Ma in generale il Lunedi mattina sto sempre a pezzi!


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perbacco, sai che questo atteggiamento l'ho visto anche in coppie lecite come fidanzati e coniugi? Mi sa che del tradimento é solo un'aggravante...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si! Il meccanismo del test può verificarsi anche senza tradimento se c'è indecisione: è l'uomo/la donna che voglio al mio fianco? Un pò si e un pò no
e se c'è tradimento diventa una presa di posizione "di libertà" ma aggrava il dubbio!
Nel tradimento chi non si "pente", e resta a casa, innesca il test attitudinale al compagno e non c'è niente di peggio per la coppia: credo sia come far "pagare" la rinuncia, da tradita preferirei la vera verità della situazione per uscire dal circolo vizioso che è stato creato, non a causa mia. 
E' anche vero che chi rinuncia all'amante senza convinzione non è propenso a seminare altro dubbio sul dubbio...


----------



## Old matilde (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Un pochino si... ho avuto una serata difficile sia sabato che domenica. Ma in generale il Lunedi mattina sto sempre a pezzi!


non và meglio?


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> non và meglio?



Sentimentalmente parlando và un pò meglio dai, ma ormai non me la sento di sbilanciarmi. Ho capito che vado a giorni. Diciamo che di media ultimamente sono meno pessimista e malinconico, ma sono anche più "freddo" e disincantato. E pensare che che il traditore sono io....


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Sentimentalmente parlando và un pò meglio dai, ma ormai non me la sento di sbilanciarmi. Ho capito che vado a giorni. Diciamo che di media ultimamente sono meno pessimista e malinconico, ma sono anche più "freddo" e disincantato. E pensare che che il traditore sono io....


Che c'entra, la consapevolezza e l'analisi la si può avere qualunque sia il ruolo che si riveste! Stai elaborando...e se riesci ad essere equidistante, é la cosa che più ti serve ora. 
Bruja


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che c'entra, la consapevolezza e l'analisi la si può avere qualunque sia il ruolo che si riveste! Stai elaborando...e se riesci ad essere equidistante, é la cosa che più ti serve ora.
> Bruja


Speriamo....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Sai, Kid, nel mondo ci sono cose peggiori che essere freddi in un matrimonio, è una fase, passerà!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai, Kid, nel mondo ci sono cose peggiori che essere freddi in un matrimonio, è una fase, passerà!



Io la vivo molto male questa cosa, quasi in maniera catastrofica, perchè io sono un passionale. La piattezza e vuotezza di emozioni in un rapporto mi sconvolge. Io voglio "sangue" e passione.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ci penserà la vita, vedrai!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ci penserà la vita, vedrai!


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Io la vivo molto male questa cosa, quasi in maniera catastrofica, perchè io sono un passionale. La piattezza e vuotezza di emozioni in un rapporto mi sconvolge. Io voglio "sangue" e passione.


Cerca di essere obiettivo, quello che per te é sangue e passioni per altri é eccesso di esternazione. Le persone hanno loro modi personali di vivere e sentire le situazioni ed i sentimenti e quello che per te é tiepidino per altri é più che caldo.
Inoltre se proprio vogliamo entrare nella pagliuzza, quando riteniamo ci sia piattezza o vuoto... bisogna domandarsi sempre perché. 
Quando si é grano si dà farina, non vino.....
Bruja


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cerca di essere pbiettivo, quello che per te é sangue e passioni per altri é eccesso di esternazione.  Le persone hanno loro modi personali di vivere e sentire le situazioni ed i sentimenti e quello che per te é tiepidino per altri é più che caldo.
> Inoltre se proprio vogliamo entrare nella pagliuzza, quando riteniamo ci sia piattezza o vuoto... bisogna domandarsi sempre perché.
> Quando si é grano si dà farina, non vino.....
> Bruja



Vabbè, mia moglie dovrebbe saperlo no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, mia moglie dovrebbe saperlo no?


Baaaaaastaaaaaaaaa!!!
E dai! Tua moglie deve???!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pensa a quel che le devi tu piuttosto, va'!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid, ma tu sei veramente sicuro che un domani questa storia non salti fuori?
non puoi sapere che vita avrà la tua ex e se vorrà per sempre mantenere la sua parte di segreto.
tu sei disposto a condividere un segreto con una donna oggi complice, domani estranea, contro tua moglie?
sino a che tu condividi un segreto con l'altra stai mantenendo con lei un legame, lo sai, no?
fatti i tuoi calcoli e pensaci bene. vedi se non è il caso di darsi una ripulita.

se decidi di parlare pensa ad una strategia,non ti buttare. fatti aiutare dalle amiche che qui ne hai un sacco.

baci
fiore


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> kid, ma tu sei veramente sicuro che un domani questa storia non salti fuori?
> non puoi sapere che vita avrà la tua ex e se vorrà per sempre mantenere la sua parte di segreto.
> tu sei disposto a condividere un segreto con una donna oggi complice, domani estranea, contro tua moglie?
> sino a che tu condividi un segreto con l'altra stai mantenendo con lei un legame, lo sai, no?
> ...


No no, io ci ho pensato più volte e non se ne parla di dirle tutta la verità a mia moglie. E ripeto, non per me, ma per lei. 

Per quanto riguarda il discorso M, non vedo ragione per la quale lei dovrebbe tirar fuori tutto... con mia moglie poi!

Oggi devo comunque smentire un luogo comune, quello del "occhio non vede, cuore non duole". In parte è vero, ma poi quando l'occhio rivede, il dolore si  fa più vivo che mai, perchè è stato represso! Scherzi  aparte, anche ogg il'ho incrociata in mensa e... detesto la nostra quasi totale indifferenza, seppur "benefica". Preferirei urlare qualcosa, mettermi a piangere... l' indifferenza sminuisce troppo i sentimenti.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Baaaaaastaaaaaaaaa!!!
> E dai! Tua moglie deve???!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Non era offensiva la cosa eh... dicevo solo, mia moglie mi ha sposato, saprà quello di cui ho bisogno!


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*kid*

Forse stai ponendo male la situazione proprio a te stesso... insomma sembra che ti stia crogiolando in questo spleen di stallo. 
E' normale che l'indifferenza con l'altra ti pesi, ma avete altre vie?
Tu parli di quello che tua moglie dovrebbe sapere ti necessiti... e tu sei certo che lei non abbia esigenze insoddisfatte?
Voi due quando parlate?  Se lo fate siete certi di avere la stessa sintonia di linguaggio... non so, mi pare che parliate ma non vi diciate quel che serve.
Per chiudere, dici che é meglio tua moglie non sappia per il suo bene... tu la conosci e può essere che tu abbia ragione, ma perché non metti in conto che possa venirlo a sapere per altre vie? E soprattutto cosa ti dà la certezza che l'altra non abbia alcun motivo, mai, di parlare con qualcuno di quello che le é accaduto? 
Io ragiono sempre per possibilità e buonsenso, ma non commetto mai l'errore di non lasciare spazio all'incognita.
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No no, io ci ho pensato più volte e non se ne parla di dirle tutta la verità a mia moglie. E ripeto, non per me, ma per lei.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso M, non vedo ragione per la quale lei dovrebbe tirar fuori tutto... con mia moglie poi!
> 
> Oggi devo comunque smentire un luogo comune, quello del "occhio non vede, cuore non duole". In parte è vero, ma poi quando l'occhio rivede, il dolore si fa più vivo che mai, perchè è stato represso! Scherzi aparte, anche ogg il'ho incrociata in mensa e... detesto la nostra quasi totale indifferenza, seppur "benefica". Preferirei urlare qualcosa, mettermi a piangere... l' indifferenza sminuisce troppo i sentimenti.


 mi pare sempre come se ti faccia più male sminuire, nel senso di considerare piccoli e fallaci i tuoi sentimenti e la vostra relazione, che i sentimenti e la relazione in sè... come se sia più importante il 'come' è stato, come se avessi bisogno di forti emozioni per sentirit vivo e prima le trovavi nella storia e ora nel dolore o nei sogni ricorrenti....


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse stai ponendo male la situazione proprio a te stesso... insomma sembra che ti stia crogiolando in questo spleen di stallo.
> E' normale che l'indifferenza con l'altra ti pesi, ma avete altre vie?
> Tu parli di quello che tua moglie dovrebbe sapere ti necessiti... e tu sei certo che lei non abbia esigenze insoddisfatte?
> Voi due quando parlate?  Se lo fate siete certi di avere la stessa sintonia di linguaggio... non so, mi pare che parliate ma non vi diciate quel che serve.
> ...



Hai ragione forse. Ma io mi fido della gente a prescindere. Può essere un errore, lo ammetto, ma io non vivo con la paura che la gente mi possa tradire. 
per quanto riguarda mia moglie, sicuramente il dialogo non è mai stato il nostro forte, però sono certo che per lei sia meglio non sapere tutta la verità, perchè comincio a pensare che il suo non voler saper nulla sia un'autodifesa ben congegnata.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare sempre come se ti faccia più male sminuire, nel senso di considerare piccoli e fallaci i tuoi sentimenti e la vostra relazione, che i sentimenti e la relazione in sè... come se sia più importante il 'come' è stato, come se avessi bisogno di forti emozioni per sentirit vivo e prima le trovavi nella storia e ora nel dolore o nei sogni ricorrenti....



Sicuramente la tua è una mezza verità, io sono innamorato delle emozioni. Preferisco il dolore all'indifferenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non era offensiva la cosa eh... dicevo solo, mia moglie mi ha sposato, saprà quello di cui ho bisogno!


 Seriamente...tu stai facendo un lavoro su di te per superare il tuo atteggiamento filiale che a noi tutti risulta evidente?
Guarda che tua moglie è impegnatissima a comprendere le esigenze silenziose attraverso piccoli segnali ....ma quelle di vostro figlio!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione,,, io sono innamorato delle emozioni. Preferisco il dolore all'indifferenza.


 sembri uno di quelli che 
-che bello incontrare la donna giusta come la amo
-che bello scoprire che la donna che ci attrae comunque non è giusta e amo la mia fidanzata quindi ci resto
-che figata organizzare il matrimonio
-che magia il viaggio di nozze
-che emozione pensare a un figlio
-che meraviglia fare un figlio
-che brivido sentire una nuova emozione d'amore
-che travolgente l'amore per l'amante
-che casino la mia vita ora
-che dolore incontrare l'amor perduto (l'amante) nei corridoi...
come se tutto fosse un che, un esclamativo, e nulla avesse la serena pacatezza della vita vera.
E' tutta una serie tv o un film da prima serata e non si accetta nè che una relaizone possa essere uno squallido serial sudamericano da seconda serata su rete regionale nè che il matrimonio sia un affascinanate documentario.
Kid, tu te la racconti.
tutto questo dolore immane, tutte le emozioni dei tacchi nel corridoio, i sogni, le liti con tua moglie.... provi quello che VUOI provare per sentirti vivo.
E vuoi provare queste cose perchè ti pare l'unico modo per sentire più lontano forse il peso della morte, dell'età, della stabilità...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sembri uno di quelli che
> -che bello incontrare la donna giusta come la amo
> -che bello scoprire che la donna che ci attrae comunque non è giusta e amo la mia fidanzata quindi ci resto
> -che figata organizzare il matrimonio
> ...



Ammazzate oh, ora si che mi vengono le pare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzo... io non escludo nulla.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io la vivo molto male questa cosa, quasi in maniera catastrofica, perchè io sono un passionale. La piattezza e vuotezza di emozioni in un rapporto mi sconvolge. Io voglio "sangue" e passione.




























   eh già...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ammazzate oh, ora si che mi vengono le pare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ti sembra possibile non aver mai amato M?


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh già...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti sembra possibile non aver mai amato M?



Ti amo l'ho detto a più di una persona e ne ero convinto. Tuttavia non so descrivere l'amore, quindi è probabile che io non lo sappia distinguere da altri sentimenti simili. Non lo so, tutto è possibile.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


Io mica ci rinuncio alla passione... giammai...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io mica ci rinuncio alla passione... giammai...



Brava, è quella che ci tiene in vita!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Ma sai Grande che il tuo discorso è il più plausibile che abbia sentito finora pensandoci un attimo? grazie ci lavorerò su....


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Brava, è quella che ci tiene in vita!


Tua moglie è passionale? Nel senso che intendi tu?


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tua moglie è passionale? Nel senso che intendi tu?



Non come me, ma è ad un livello accettabile per i miei gusti.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non come me, ma è ad un livello accettabile per i miei gusti.


Beh non intendevo solo in QUEL senso...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh non intendevo solo in QUEL senso...


Spiegati meglio cara...


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione forse. Ma io mi fido della gente a prescindere. Può essere un errore, lo ammetto, ma io non vivo con la paura che la gente mi possa tradire. Non essere manicheo, non ho detto che non ti devi fidare ma che se ogni tanto tieni presente qualche dubbio non é certo imprudenza!
> per quanto riguarda mia moglie, sicuramente il dialogo non è mai stato il nostro forte, però sono certo che per lei sia meglio non sapere tutta la verità, perchè comincio a pensare che il suo non voler saper nulla sia un'autodifesa ben congegnata.


Se così fosse, significherebbe che a lei le cose stanno bene così, comunque... riflettici bene perché in questo caso tutto il quadro cambia, si rovescia proprio, altro che passionalità ed emozioni.E come ti é stato detto, potrebbe farsela star bene sia per il "bene" del figlio che per scarsa voglia di affrontare problematiche che non sa come risolvere
Io questa eventualità cercherei di valutarla a fondo, non sai quanto cambi la vostra panoramica esistenziale.
Bruja

p.s. come ti é stato detto le grandi passioni e sensazioni devono avere dei periodi di calma, diversamente non sarebbero tanto apprezzabili perché diventerebbero la routine... e qualunque routine alla lunga esaurisce gli entusiasmi.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Spiegati meglio cara...


Il tuo modo di vivere le emozioni, l'essere passionale in quello. La carica vitale, l'energia... l'essere rimasto un po' adolescente.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se così fosse, significherebbe che a lei le cose stanno bene così, comunque... riflettici bene perché in questo caso tutto il quadro cambia, si rovescia proprio, altro che passionalità ed emozioni.E come ti é stato detto, potrebbe farsela star bene sia per il "bene" del figlio che per scarsa voglia di affrontare problematiche che non sa come risolvere
> Io questa eventualità cercherei di valutarla a fondo, non sai quanto cambi la vostra panoramica esistenziale.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. come ti é stato detto le grandi passioni e sensazioni devono avere dei periodi di calma, diversamente non sarebbero tanto apprezzabili perché diventerebbero la routine... e qualunque routine alla lunga esaurisce gli entusiasmi.


No scusa... e quindi?  Che significa cambia il quadro?


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il tuo modo di vivere le emozioni, l'essere passionale in quello. La carica vitale, l'energia... l'essere rimasto un po' adolescente.


Idem come prima. Non è troppo posata, ma nemmeno irrazionale e istintiva come me. E' accettabile, compatibile col io modo di essere.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Idem come prima. Non è troppo posata, ma nemmeno irrazionale e istintiva come me. E' accettabile, compatibile col io modo di essere.


Però poco materna con te in questo periodo...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Però poco materna con te in questo periodo...


Si quello si...


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si quello si...


Avete un figlio piccolo Kid, considera anche quello... Non mi ricordo se avete fatto terapia di coppia.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Al di là della terapia, dovrebbe anche essere "calda"?!


----------



## Old fiorella99 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione forse. Ma io mi fido della gente a prescindere. Può essere un errore, lo ammetto, ma io non vivo con la paura che la gente mi possa tradire.
> per quanto riguarda mia moglie, sicuramente il dialogo non è mai stato il nostro forte, però sono certo che per lei sia meglio non sapere tutta la verità, perchè comincio a pensare che il suo non voler saper nulla sia un'autodifesa ben congegnata.


solo per provocazione: te lo immagini se tua moglie stesse vivendo situazioni analoghe alle tue? attento kid, sei troppo sicuro di chi ti sta vicino e la verità potrebbe essere molto diversa da quella che tu percepisci.
le cose che sono successe a me non me le sarei mai aspettate e non se le sarebbero mai aspettate neppure quelli che vivevano attorno a noi.
te lo dico come una sorella: fa attenzione a non perdere tutto quello che hai, non è detto che tu abbia tutto il tempo che pensi di avere per poter recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.
se ti interessa veramente, muoviti.
e scusa il tono da vecchia zia

baci
fiore


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> No scusa... e quindi? Che significa cambia il quadro?


Che devi vedere in modo diverso tua moglie, non é che non risponde alle tue necessità, semplicemente risponde alle sue e si é adattata.
Anche la frase di MK a cui hai annuito... hai bisogno di entusiasmo, passione, stimoli, ma anche dell'aspetto materno....
Non volermene ma ho la sensazione che se qui scrivesse tua moglie, leggeremmo una persona diversa per difetto da come l'hai descritta mentre la tua amica lo sarebbe per eccesso.
Non so come spiegarti, e credimi lo dico con la massima voglia di capire e di farmi capire... dai la sensazione di leggere chi stia descrivendo una realtà piatta e piuttosto frequente e la vuole ammantare di emozioni letterarie, l'incomunicabilità di Moravia per tua moglie e la passionalità di d'Annunzio per l'altra


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Che devi vedere in modo diverso tua moglie, non é che non risponde alle tue necessità, semplicemente risponde alle sue e si é adattata.*
> Anche la frase di MK a cui hai annuito... hai bisogno di entusiasmo, passione, stimoli, ma anche dell'aspetto materno....
> Non volermene ma ho la sensazione che se qui scrivesse tua moglie, leggeremmo una persona diversa per difetto da come l'hai descritta mentre la tua amica lo sarebbe per eccesso.
> Non so come spiegarti, e credimi lo dico con la massima voglia di capire e di farmi capire... dai la sensazione di leggere chi stia descrivendo una realtà piatta e piuttosto frequente e la vuole ammantare di emozioni letterarie, l'incomunicabilità di Moravia per tua moglie e la passionalità di d'Annunzio per l'altra


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

fiorella99 ha detto:


> solo per provocazione: te lo immagini se tua moglie stesse vivendo situazioni analoghe alle tue? attento kid, sei troppo sicuro di chi ti sta vicino e la verità potrebbe essere molto diversa da quella che tu percepisci.
> le cose che sono successe a me non me le sarei mai aspettate e non se le sarebbero mai aspettate neppure quelli che vivevano attorno a noi.
> te lo dico come una sorella: fa attenzione a non perdere tutto quello che hai, non è detto che tu abbia tutto il tempo che pensi di avere per poter recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.
> se ti interessa veramente, muoviti.
> ...



Certo, il problema e forse questo non è ancora chiaro a tutti è che... per lei le cose vanno bene, non si è resa conto di quanto sia grande  e profonda la mia ferita, la vede come una cosa superata semplicemente e chiusa.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che devi vedere in modo diverso tua moglie, non é che non risponde alle tue necessità, semplicemente risponde alle sue e si é adattata.
> Anche la frase di MK a cui hai annuito... hai bisogno di entusiasmo, passione, stimoli, ma anche dell'aspetto materno....
> Non volermene ma ho la sensazione che se qui scrivesse tua moglie, leggeremmo una persona diversa per difetto da come l'hai descritta mentre la tua amica lo sarebbe per eccesso.
> Non so come spiegarti, e credimi lo dico con la massima voglia di capire e di farmi capire... dai la sensazione di leggere chi stia descrivendo una realtà piatta e piuttosto frequente e la vuole ammantare di emozioni letterarie, l'incomunicabilità di Moravia per tua moglie e la passionalità di d'Annunzio per l'altra



Intendi dire che mia moglie si è abituata ad avere un marito che vive tra le nuvole?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo, il problema e forse questo non è ancora chiaro a tutti è che... per lei le cose vanno bene, non si è resa conto di quanto sia grande e profonda la mia ferita, la vede come una cosa superata semplicemente e chiusa.


 Eh sì dovrebbe consolarti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ti rendi conto che tu ti aspetti consolazione per aver tradito?
Non è che tiu senti tradito tu da lei perché dedica "troppe" attenzioni a vostro figlio?
Te l'avevo già chiesto e avevi risposto di no ...ma il dubbio ritorna...


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Intendi dire che mia moglie si è abituata ad avere un marito che vive tra le nuvole?


leggiti una tua precedente risposta...

"per lei le cose vanno bene, non si è resa conto di quanto sia grande e profonda la mia ferita, la vede come una cosa superata semplicemente e chiusa"

Lei sta cercando di continuare a vivere la coppia, come può, anche se non sa, ma non é detto che non abbia capito;quando c'é del malessere é normale che si guardi il proprio e non quello altrui... in fondo ha funzionato così anche per te.  Hai cercato quello che ti serviva o ti sei prima chiesto perché non te lo dava tua moglie e conseguentemente lo hai chiesto a lei??!!  Questo era dialogo... ed avevi anche la facoltà di dirle che, in caso, c'era il rischio che ti compensassi altrove.
Sono questi errori nel rapporto che portano ad errori peggiori. 
Bruja


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì dovrebbe consolarti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, ti assicuro che dal punto di vista affettivo nostro figlio non ci ha portato via nulla. Io comunque non mi aspetto assolutamente consolazione, semplicemente una presa d'atto da parte sua di quello che è successo.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> leggiti una tua precedente risposta...
> 
> "per lei le cose vanno bene, non si è resa conto di quanto sia grande e profonda la mia ferita, la vede come una cosa superata semplicemente e chiusa"
> 
> ...



Ok, ora ho capito, grazie!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No no, ti assicuro che dal punto di vista affettivo nostro figlio non ci ha portato via nulla. Io comunque non mi aspetto assolutamente consolazione, semplicemente una presa d'atto da parte sua di quello che è successo.


 ma se pochi post fa dicevi che è più materna con lui e meno con te?!?!?!?
Anche questo è 'togliere'!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No no, ti assicuro che dal punto di vista affettivo nostro figlio non ci ha portato via nulla. Io comunque non mi aspetto assolutamente consolazione, semplicemente una presa d'atto da parte sua di quello che è successo.


Col cavolo!
Tu non vuoi una presa d'atto.
Tu vuoi che lei ti consoli, ti coccoli, si trasformi diventando anche M ...
Vuoi che riassuma in sè tutto tutto quello che vuoi per essere sufficientemente stimolato, amato, appassionato.
Kid non domandarti cosa il tuo matrimonio può fare per te, ma cosa tu puoi fare per il tuo matrimonio!


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No no, ti assicuro che dal punto di vista affettivo nostro figlio non ci ha portato via nulla. Io comunque non mi aspetto assolutamente consolazione, *semplicemente una presa d'atto da parte sua di quello che è successo.*



In poche parole un ca-zzotto in piena faccia


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu non riesci a perdonare tua moglie per averla tradita. Per non aver capito. Per non averti fermato prima. Perchè non sa tutto e ti ha poi perdonato. Non le perdoni la sua 'innocenza'. Non le perdoni DI AVER DOVUTO SCEGLIERE. Cosa che non volevi davvero. E che ti rende rancoroso verso di lei. Forse non le perdoni neppure di esserti innamorato. Come quei figli arrabbiati coi genitori per averli sostenuti nello scegliere una facoltà che magari poi non dà loro lavoro. E dicono 'dovevi avvisarmi e guidarmi!' senza rendersi conto che sono adulti e dovrebbero essersi resi autonomi da secoli....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu non riesci a perdonare tua moglie per averla tradita. Per non aver capito. Per non averti fermato prima. Perchè non sa tutto e ti ha poi perdonato. Non le perdoni la sua 'innocenza'. Non le perdoni DI AVER DOVUTO SCEGLIERE. Cosa che non volevi davvero. E che ti rende rancoroso verso di lei. Forse non le perdoni neppure di esserti innamorato. Come quei figli arrabbiati coi genitori per averli sostenuti nello scegliere una facoltà che magari poi non dà loro lavoro. E dicono 'dovevi avvisarmi e guidarmi!' senza rendersi conto che sono adulti e dovrebbero essersi resi autonomi da secoli....


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In poche parole un ca-zzotto in piena faccia


Esatto...


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Esatto...


mi dai il numero cell di tua moglie?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> mi dai il numero cell di tua moglie?


 ho pensato la stessa cosa.....


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu non riesci a perdonare tua moglie per averla tradita. Per non aver capito. Per non averti fermato prima. Perchè non sa tutto e ti ha poi perdonato. Non le perdoni la sua 'innocenza'. Non le perdoni DI AVER DOVUTO SCEGLIERE. Cosa che non volevi davvero. E che ti rende rancoroso verso di lei. Forse non le perdoni neppure di esserti innamorato. Come quei figli arrabbiati coi genitori per averli sostenuti nello scegliere una facoltà che magari poi non dà loro lavoro. E dicono 'dovevi avvisarmi e guidarmi!' senza rendersi conto che sono adulti e dovrebbero essersi resi autonomi da secoli....



Il dover scegliere è stato effettivamente molto doloroso.... comunque ragazze fidatevi che questa mia crisi non la sto facendo assolutamente pesare su mia moglie, la sto portando tutta io. Non sono così cattivo ed egoista!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se pochi post fa dicevi che è più materna con lui e meno con te?!?!?!?
> Anche questo è 'togliere'!!!



No no, non è mai stata materna con me!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho pensato la stessa cosa.....


Streghe!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Il dover scegliere è stato effettivamente molto doloroso.... comunque ragazze fidatevi che questa mia crisi non la sto facendo assolutamente pesare su mia moglie, la sto portando tutta io. Non sono così cattivo ed egoista!


Glielo fai pesare nel momento in cui continui a fare il martire dell'amor perduto...e nell'invocare atteggiamenti da lei che ti dimostrino quanto tiene a te, senza sapere tutta la verità ovviamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mentre tu ti continui a crogiolare nella tua incompiutezza e nel "poteva essere diversamente da come è la mia vita"...anche se non hai più l'età da favole...

Chi si deve dar una mossa sei tu, kid, e non è darsi una mossa aspettare che lei faccia o sforzarti di dimenticare l'altra...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Glielo fai pesare nel momento in cui continui a fare il martire dell'amor perduto...e nell'invocare atteggiamenti da lei che ti dimostrino quanto tiene a te, senza sapere tutta la verità ovviamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai mai avuto la brutta sensazione di saper cosa fare, ma non riuscire a farla, o di dire a qualcuno hai ragione, ma non seguire i suoi consigli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Forse è davvero solo una questione di tempo....


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

Dovresti essere contento che tua moglie non si é chiesta, come mai voi vi siete allontanati! ho il presentimento che se lei sapesse della tua scappatella, non ti potrebbe più amare come prima! e _le donne quando smettono di amare, non ce nulla al mondo che lo_ _può cambiare!_

vivi con serenità la tua storia con tua moglie, senza chiederti mille cose e mille perché!

solo quando sarai sereno potrai colgere tutte le cose che il matrimonio ha fatto per te!

vivi senza paranoie e non essere insoddisfatto di _quello che tu hai oggi!_

un domani potrebbe essere _il massimo che voressti raggiungere_, ma forse sarebbe troppo tardi!

vivi sereno, fai ridere a tua moglie, falla sentire amata, dagli tempo e vedrai che ti ricambierà!

non puoi credere che lei non si sia accorta di nulla, dell tuo allontamento, della tua insoddisfazione! solo che lei ti ama e fa finta di niente, perché pensa che un giorno passerà tutto, e tu torni con _testa, cuore e testicoli_ da lei!

non credere che tua moglie é stupida! 

magari e proprio lei che ti sta salvando!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> magari e proprio lei che ti sta salvando!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

cosa hai fatto questo fine settimana per tua moglie e farle sentire che l'ami?


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


 
alla salute, all' amore, che possa trionfare!


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Tu non riesci a perdonare tua moglie per averla tradita. Per non aver capito. Per non averti fermato prima. Perchè non sa tutto e ti ha poi perdonato. Non le perdoni la sua 'innocenza'. Non le perdoni DI AVER DOVUTO SCEGLIERE. Cosa che non volevi davvero. E che ti rende rancoroso verso di lei. Forse non le perdoni neppure di esserti innamorato. Come quei figli arrabbiati coi genitori per averli sostenuti nello scegliere una facoltà che magari poi non dà loro lavoro. E dicono 'dovevi avvisarmi e guidarmi!' senza rendersi conto che sono adulti e dovrebbero essersi resi autonomi da secoli....





































ps però la colmplicità è di entrambi.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps però la colmplicità è di entrambi.


 scusa, in che senso?


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cosa hai fatto questo fine settimana per tua moglie e farle sentire che l'ami?



Niente, le sono stato lontano perchè aveva la scarlatina!


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, in che senso?


se Kid si è allontanato dal progetto di coppia...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> se Kid si è allontanato dal progetto di coppia...


 ah, dici che è colpa di tutti e due se lui si è allontanato.
Beh, non possiamo saperlo, no? 
Abbiamo una sola campana, lui ha 'percepito' delle cose, tra cui un concentrare coccole sul figlio e discussioni sulla di lui famiglia, ma non possiamo dire cosa sia accaduto davvero. Ma la realtà è che lui ha SCELTO di non domandarselo e di trovare un 'grande amore' che giustificasse il tradimento e lo sttand-by dal matrimonio.... si è trovato una scusa, una giustificazione firmata, ma la realtà è che quel grande amore con M non è mai esistito secondo me. Era la persona giusta al posto giusto e al momento giusto. Ma anche lei ha capito, tant'è che non lotta.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, dici che è colpa di tutti e due se lui si è allontanato.
> Beh, non possiamo saperlo, no?
> Abbiamo una sola campana, lui ha 'percepito' delle cose, tra cui un concentrare coccole sul figlio e discussioni sulla di lui famiglia, ma non possiamo dire cosa sia accaduto davvero. Ma la realtà è che lui ha SCELTO di non domandarselo e di trovare un 'grande amore' che giustificasse il tradimento e lo sttand-by dal matrimonio.... si è trovato una scusa, una giustificazione firmata, ma la realtà è che quel grande amore con M non è mai esistito secondo me. Era la persona giusta al posto giusto e al momento giusto. *Ma anche lei ha capito, tant'è che non lotta*.


Non lotta e Kid invece si aspetta che lotti. Il casino è lì.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lotta e Kid invece si aspetta che lotti. Il casino è lì.


intendevo M


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> intendevo M


idem. L'atteggiamento di Kid nei confronti delle "sue" donne è lo stesso.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lotta e Kid invece si aspetta che lotti. Il casino è lì.



Ni. Nel senso che non so se davvero vorrei vederla lottare per me, in fondo la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che avere un amante non è affato divertente nel lato pratico e poi la sua felicità evidentemente non è lottare per me. A me quello che davvero mi fa tuttora soffrire è il non trovare più nulla dove prima c'era tutto, una totale indifferenza dove prima c'era un calore immenso. Il vedere cosa siamo ora è triste per me. E ripeto, lo so che non dovrei pensarci, ma io  a lei paradossalmente devo molto e avrei voluto un finale degno. Con mia moglie sento di poter recuperare anche grazie alla mancanza di un qualsivoglia rapporto con M, ma arrivare ad una soluzione tramite indifferenza mi sembra "sbagliato", non so se mi spiego. Avrei voluto altro, forse voglio troppo direte voi, non si può mettere tutto in ordine ora, è troppo tardi, da qualche parte devo pur tirare la coperta e qualcuno rimmarà scoperto...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ni. Nel senso che non so se davvero vorrei vederla lottare per me, in fondo la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che avere un amante non è affato divertente nel lato pratico e poi la sua felicità evidentemente non è lottare per me. A me quello che davvero mi fa tuttora soffrire è il non trovare più nulla dove prima c'era tutto, una totale indifferenza dove prima c'era un calore immenso. Il vedere cosa siamo ora è triste per me. E ripeto, lo so che non dovrei pensarci, ma io a lei paradossalmente devo molto e avrei voluto un finale degno. Con mia moglie sento di poter recuperare anche grazie alla mancanza di un qualsivoglia rapporto con M, *ma arrivare ad una soluzione tramite indifferenza mi sembra "sbagliato", non so se mi spiego*. Avrei voluto altro, forse voglio troppo direte voi, non si può mettere tutto in ordine ora, è troppo tardi, da qualche parte devo pur tirare la coperta e qualcuno rimmarà scoperto...


 mi chiarisci meglio?


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ni. Nel senso che non so se davvero vorrei vederla lottare per me, in fondo la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che avere un amante non è affato divertente nel lato pratico e poi la sua felicità evidentemente non è lottare per me. A me quello che davvero mi fa tuttora soffrire è il non trovare più nulla dove prima c'era tutto, una totale indifferenza dove prima c'era un calore immenso. Il vedere cosa siamo ora è triste per me. E ripeto, lo so che non dovrei pensarci, ma io a lei paradossalmente devo molto e avrei voluto un finale degno. Con mia moglie sento di poter recuperare anche grazie alla mancanza di un qualsivoglia rapporto con M, ma arrivare ad una soluzione tramite indifferenza mi sembra "sbagliato", non so se mi spiego. Avrei voluto altro, forse voglio troppo direte voi, non si può mettere tutto in ordine ora, è troppo tardi, da qualche parte devo pur tirare la coperta e qualcuno rimmarà scoperto...


Kid credo che M. conosca la parte tua più vera, ma la vita è la tua e il suo è il giusto atteggiamento. Secondo me. Ripiegare su tua moglie perchè M. non c'è più non è una bella cosa...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi chiarisci meglio?



Che avrei voluto arrivare ad una soluzione semplicemente ascoltando il mio cuore, ma evidentemente non è possibile. Quando c'è di mezzo una terza persona, a qualcuno bisogna rinunciare con dolore. Insomma, non ho ancora realizzato di aver fatto la scelta "giusta", anche se la mia insospettabile forza di volontà mi ha tenuto legato alla famiglia. Io mi sto guardando indietro con malinconia, non con distacco come quando si è commesso un errore.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid credo che M. conosca la parte tua più vera, ma la vita è la tua e il suo è il giusto atteggiamento. Secondo me. Ripiegare su tua moglie perchè M. non c'è più non è una bella cosa...



No non mi hai capito. Avrei voluto chiudere bene con M per dedicarmi di cuore davvero a mia moglie. Così sento di aver lasciato qualcosa in sospeso, mi sento sempre un pò legato, mi sento di dovermi guardare indietro. La mia speranza ora è che sia come dici tu. Che M sappia davvero che è contata molto per me, che non vorrei essere arrivato a questo.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ma sai, Kid, le chiacchiere stanno a zero.

Se una donna non la scegli davvero, non la scegli affatto!


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ni. Nel senso che non so se davvero vorrei vederla lottare per me, in fondo la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che avere un amante non è affato divertente nel lato pratico e poi la sua felicità evidentemente non è lottare per me. A me quello che davvero mi fa tuttora soffrire è il non trovare più nulla dove prima c'era tutto, una totale indifferenza dove prima c'era un calore immenso. Il vedere cosa siamo ora è triste per me. E ripeto, lo so che non dovrei pensarci, ma io  a lei paradossalmente devo molto e avrei voluto un finale degno. Con mia moglie sento di poter recuperare anche grazie alla mancanza di un qualsivoglia rapporto con M, ma arrivare ad una soluzione tramite indifferenza mi sembra "sbagliato", non so se mi spiego. Avrei voluto altro, forse voglio troppo direte voi, non si può mettere tutto in ordine ora, è troppo tardi, *da qualche parte devo pur tirare la coperta e qualcuno rimmarà scoperto...*


Se non stai attento resterai tu cun il cu-lo da fuori/scoperto, fai attenzione.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No non mi hai capito. Avrei voluto chiudere bene con M per dedicarmi di cuore davvero a mia moglie. Così sento di aver lasciato qualcosa in sospeso, mi sento sempre un pò legato, mi sento di dovermi guardare indietro. La mia speranza ora è che sia come dici tu. Che M sappia davvero che è contata molto per me, che non vorrei essere arrivato a questo.


Kid non mi hai risposto prima, terapia l'avete fatta mai?


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non stai attento resterai tu cun il cu-lo da fuori/scoperto, fai attenzione.


Lo credo anch'io...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma sai, Kid, le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
> 
> Se una donna non la scegli davvero, non la scegli affatto!


Lo so vere, sono ancora legato... io vi rompo le palle, ma lo so che è presto per guarire completamente.


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kid non mi hai risposto prima, terapia l'avete fatta mai?


No...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se non stai attento resterai tu cun il cu-lo da fuori/scoperto, fai attenzione.



E' una possibilità concreta, me ne rendo conto ma... sottovalutate troppo le mie capacità camaleontiche. Se voglio posso sembrare la persona più felice del mondo con lei.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No...


Perchè non provarci allora? A ri-costruirsi insieme


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Kid non domandarti cosa il tuo matrimonio può fare per te, ma cosa tu puoi fare per il tuo matrimonio!


Persa che cita lo zio Sam!!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè non provarci allora? A ri-costruirsi insieme


Ma funzionano davvero 'ste robe?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa che cita lo zio Sam!!


 John è il mito della mia prima adolescenza


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Lo so vere, sono ancora legato... io vi rompo le palle, ma lo so che è presto per guarire completamente.


era anche per dire (e comunque si, guarirai...) che ti è andata bene con M.

Poteva diventare sgradevole, e metterti in un mare di guai!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che avrei voluto arrivare ad una soluzione semplicemente ascoltando il mio cuore, ma evidentemente non è possibile. Quando c'è di mezzo una terza persona, a qualcuno bisogna rinunciare con dolore. Insomma, non ho ancora realizzato di aver fatto la scelta "giusta", anche se la mia insospettabile forza di volontà mi ha tenuto legato alla famiglia. Io mi sto guardando indietro con malinconia, non con distacco come quando si è commesso un errore.





kid ha detto:


> No non mi hai capito. Avrei voluto chiudere bene con M per dedicarmi di cuore davvero a mia moglie. Così sento di aver lasciato qualcosa in sospeso, mi sento sempre un pò legato, mi sento di dovermi guardare indietro. La mia speranza ora è che sia come dici tu. Che M sappia davvero che è contata molto per me, che non vorrei essere arrivato a questo.


Kid:

Nessuno può vincere senza che un altro perda. 
(Seneca)


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

purtroppo a me non sembra che tu ami tanto tua moglie! da come parli, sembra che ti stia più sul cuore M!

mi dispiace...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid:
> 
> Nessuno può vincere senza che un altro perda.
> (Seneca)



Avrei preferito perdere io piuttosto che tirare in mezzo persone innocenti.


----------



## MK (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma funzionano davvero 'ste robe?


Con una coppia di miei amici ha funzionato. Avrei voluto provarla nel mio matrimonio ma non ho insistito abbastanza...


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> purtroppo a me non sembra che tu ami tanto tua moglie! da come parli, sembra che ti stia più sul cuore M!
> 
> mi dispiace...


Non so descrivere nè quantificare l'amore.


----------



## Nordica (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu devi pero capire se la ami! se non potrà mai funzionare!


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma funzionano davvero 'ste robe?


Funzionano ad aprire la coppia a parlare, comunicare ... non ti aspettare che il terapista decide per te


----------



## Grande82 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che avrei voluto arrivare ad una soluzione semplicemente ascoltando il mio cuore, ma evidentemente non è possibile. Quando c'è di mezzo una terza persona, a qualcuno bisogna rinunciare con dolore. Insomma, non ho ancora realizzato di aver fatto la scelta "giusta", anche se la mia insospettabile forza di volontà mi ha tenuto legato alla famiglia. Io mi sto guardando indietro con malinconia, non con distacco come quando si è commesso un errore.


 ma quel mio post su cui dovevi riflettere, poi?
Scrivi le stesse cosE!!!! 
Legami, scelte dolorose, forza di volontà, famiglia (non moglie, nota), malinconia..... mammina!!! Facciamo così, prova per un momento a dire a te stesso: è stato tutto finto, non  ho mai amato M, era una fuga da un momento difficile, era il voler vivere sulla cresta dell'onda, era la ricerca di un'emozione, era il bisogno di sentire che ancora potevo fare una scelta radicale e la prossima tappa non sarebbe stata la pensione...... 
Prova e vediamo alla decima volta che lo ripeti se non ti pare un pò vero.
Ad alta voce!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma quel mio post su cui dovevi riflettere, poi?
> Scrivi le stesse cosE!!!!
> Legami, scelte dolorose, forza di volontà, famiglia (non moglie, nota), malinconia..... mammina!!! Facciamo così, prova per un momento a dire a te stesso: è stato tutto finto, non  ho mai amato M, era una fuga da un momento difficile, era il voler vivere sulla cresta dell'onda, era la ricerca di un'emozione, era il bisogno di sentire che ancora potevo fare una scelta radicale e la prossima tappa non sarebbe stata la pensione......
> Prova e vediamo alla decima volta che lo ripeti se non ti pare un pò vero.
> Ad alta voce!



Hai ragione... come ho già detto a Vere, lo che è presto e vi rompo le scatole a dirvi sempre le stesse cose. Però spero che scrivere un qualche centinaio di post sulla mia storia, quasi come scrivere un diario "personale", possa essere d'aiuto ad altri. Almeno lo spero, visto che il lieto fine pare essere ancora lontano. E poi davvero, scrivere qui per me è terapeutico, la sera mi sento svuotato e sto meglio.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

No, Ninna, è semplicemente la rosa che non colse (abbastanza volte)!


----------



## Kid (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione... come ho già detto a Vere, lo che è presto e vi rompo le scatole a dirvi sempre le stesse cose. Però spero che scrivere un qualche centinaio di post sulla mia storia, quasi come scrivere un diario "personale", possa essere d'aiuto ad altri. Almeno lo spero, visto che il lieto fine pare essere ancora lontano. E poi davvero, scrivere qui per me è terapeutico, la sera mi sento svuotato e sto meglio.



A proposito di miglioramenti, da un pò di tempo a questa parte, mia moglie la vedo più bella. Lo so che sembrerà una cavolata, ma per me non lo è. Mi ero dimenticato o abituato al suo aspetto. Invece ultimamente mi dico, ma guarda che carina che è mia moglie!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione... come ho già detto a Vere, lo che è presto e vi rompo le scatole a dirvi sempre le stesse cose. Però spero che scrivere un qualche centinaio di post sulla mia storia, quasi come scrivere un diario "personale", possa essere d'aiuto ad altri. Almeno lo spero, visto che il lieto fine pare essere ancora lontano. E* poi davvero, scrivere qui per me è terapeutico, la sera mi sento svuotato e sto meglio*.


e questa è cosa buona e giusta!!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e questa è cosa buona e giusta!!



Buongiorno a tutti. Oggi ho le palle girate di mio. Un bell'inizio di giornata!


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Oggi ho le palle girate di mio. Un bell'inizio di giornata!


Brutti sogni pure stanotte?


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Brutti sogni pure stanotte?


Oh mia cara buondì anche a te. No no, sai quando ti svegli e ti stanno sulle palle tutto e tutti, compreso te stesso? Ecco, mi sento così. Comunque no, non ho più fatto sogni erotici, su nessuno, Verena  a parte.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

....eccallà!!!!!!

Bacio e buongiorno, Kid!!


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh mia cara buondì anche a te. No no, sai quando ti svegli e ti stanno sulle palle tutto e tutti, compreso te stesso? Ecco, mi sento così. *Comunque no, non ho più fatto sogni erotici, su nessuno, Verena a parte*.


 

















  ... qualcosa che si muove dentro, elabora Kid elabora


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Kid, ditelo che vi piace il mio piglio da maestrina...!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... qualcosa che si muove dentro, elabora Kid elabora


 
sono lievemente preoccupata


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, ditelo che vi piace il mio piglio da maestrina...!



Lo sai che adoro il tuo stile. E' una sorta di sadomaso culturale. E comunque si, ti sogno vestita da maestrina.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

....mmmm.....da ragazza gli amici mi chiamavano la "contessina" (ero già una grande spaccamaroni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  !!!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....mmmm.....da ragazza gli amici mi chiamavano la "contessina" (ero già una grande spaccamaroni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai sempre dato questa impressione, ti giuro. Per questo adoravo quell'avatar di Natalie Dormer in atteggiamento da altezzosa saputella.


----------



## Old giulia (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Che avrei voluto arrivare ad una soluzione semplicemente ascoltando il mio cuore, ma evidentemente non è possibile. Quando c'è di mezzo una terza persona, a qualcuno bisogna rinunciare con dolore. Insomma, non ho ancora realizzato di aver fatto la scelta "giusta", anche se la mia insospettabile forza di volontà mi ha tenuto legato alla famiglia. Io mi sto guardando indietro con malinconia, non con distacco come quando si è commesso un errore.





kid ha detto:


> No non mi hai capito. Avrei voluto chiudere bene con M per dedicarmi di cuore davvero a mia moglie. Così sento di aver lasciato qualcosa in sospeso, mi sento sempre un pò legato, mi sento di dovermi guardare indietro. La mia speranza ora è che sia come dici tu. Che M sappia davvero che è contata molto per me, che non vorrei essere arrivato a questo.


Ciao Kid...
Cosa significa x te "chiudere bene con M"?
Se hai lasciato qualcosa in sospeso perchè nn riprenderlo e chiuderlo definitivamente??
Tu non vuoi accettare il fatto che con M HAI CHIUSO... ANZI LEI HA CHIUSO.
Non accetti ancora questo "rifiuto" e ti giustifichi pensando che forse "nn hai ancora ben capito perchè è finita".
A volte speri in un suo accenno... un suo sorriso per avere una speranza.
Hai mai pensato di CHIARIRTI LE IDDE CON M???
Secondo me tu vorresti ancora parlarci per capire se potrebbe esserci ancora altro.
Io nn ho ancora capito: Kid che cosa vuoi????
Tu hai perso M ma hai perso anche tua moglie.
Non stai facendo nulla per recuperare l'una o l'altra.
Pensi solo a quanto fa schifo la tua vita.


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh mia cara buondì anche a te. No no, sai* quando ti svegli e ti stanno sulle palle tutto e tutti*, compreso te stesso? Ecco, mi sento così. Comunque no, non ho più fatto sogni erotici, su nessuno, Verena  a parte.



Mi sento esattamente cosi! Ma io non mi sto sulle scatole!!


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ....mmmm.....da ragazza gli amici mi chiamavano la "contessina" (ero già una grande spaccamaroni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   Tipo la Contessa di Ruggeri o la Contessa de Blanc??? ( mo mi mena)


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao Kid...
> Cosa significa x te "chiudere bene con M"?
> Se hai lasciato qualcosa in sospeso perchè nn riprenderlo e chiuderlo definitivamente??
> Tu non vuoi accettare il fatto che con M HAI CHIUSO... ANZI LEI HA CHIUSO.
> ...


Buongiorno Giulia, ti dirò una cosa sicuramente portata dall'umore di oggi: oggi non mi interessa nulla di nessuno. Avrei solo voglia di andarmene da solo qualche giorno in una città straniera. Vedi, credo che il mio più grosso problema sia che non ho avuto ancora modo di staccare la spina completamente. 
Si, avrei bisogno di chiarirmi con M, ma forse è meglio non farlo, perchè non so che reazione potrei avere rivedendola faccia a faccia e forse questo è un problema che sente anche lei, per questo mi evita.
Ti assicuro che, pur non avendo sensi di colpa lancinanti, sto cercando di trattare il meglio possibile mia moglie, a volte andando pure contro i miei principi, in attesa che il mare torni ad essere calmo. Io ho l'impressione che lei mi veda bene ultimamente e io glie lo lascio credere, perchè merita un pò di serenità, seppur apparente (anche se  le cose effettivamente sono meno tragiche di prima).

Comunque la mia vita non fa schifo ti assicuro, mi sento molto fortunato. E' solo che speravo di essere meno *******.


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mi sento esattamente cosi! Ma io non mi sto sulle scatole!!


Allora buongiorno pure a te cara!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tipo la Contessa di Ruggeri o la *Contessa de Blanc???* ( mo mi mena)


 
BELLE VAI NELL'ANGOLO!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma sai che Contessa di Ruggeri è la prima canzone che mi è davvero piaciuta da bambina?!


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> BELLE VAI NELL'ANGOLO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma davvero???? Brava Patrizia


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh mia cara buondì anche a te. No no, sai *quando ti svegli e ti stanno sulle palle tutto e tutti*, compreso te stesso? Ecco, mi sento così. Comunque no, non ho più fatto sogni erotici, su nessuno, Verena  a parte.


A me succede tutti i santi giorni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi dopo un po' mi passa


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Allora buongiorno pure a te cara!



Grazie anche a te!!!
Kiduccio mancano 29 giorni al serpentello. Ho una pauraaaaa!!!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Grazie anche a te!!!
> Kiduccio mancano 29 giorni al serpentello. Ho una pauraaaaa!!!


Ma che paura cara, vedrai che non è nulla! E comunque alla fine di questo periodo, un altro bel tatuaggio per me ci sta tutto. Uno per ogni crisi mistica! Io mi farò un bel lupo mi sa....


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma che paura cara, vedrai che non è nulla! E comunque alla fine di questo periodo, un altro bel tatuaggio per me ci sta tutto. Uno per ogni crisi mistica! Io mi farò un bel lupo mi sa....



Ho paura del dolore. 
Il tipo mi ha detto: io ho tanti tatuaggi, ma ti posso garantire che non ho mai provato tanto dolore di quando quella stron.. di mia sorella mi ha fatto la ceretta!!!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ho paura del dolore.
> Il tipo mi ha detto: io ho tanti tatuaggi, ma ti posso garantire che non ho mai provato tanto dolore di quando quella stron.. di mia sorella mi ha fatto la ceretta!!!



Ahahaha! Posso immaginarlo! Vabbè, comunque dipende da persona a persona, ma di sicuro non morirai tranquilla!


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahaha! Posso immaginarlo! Vabbè, comunque dipende da persona a persona, ma di sicuro non morirai tranquilla!


Vi posterò la foto! E' troppo bello. Ci ho fatto aggiungere la parola " Io" da un passo che amo molto di Anais Nin.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahaha! Posso immaginarlo! Vabbè, comunque dipende da persona a persona, ma di sicuro non morirai tranquilla!


l'avete vista la scena di 40 anni vergine dove lui si fa fare la ceretta?!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'avete vista la scena di 40 anni vergine dove lui si fa fare la ceretta?!


Certo!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Novembre 2008)

*Che poi....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ....mmmm.....da ragazza gli amici *mi chiamavano la "contessina" (ero già una grande spaccamaroni*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kid ha detto:


> *Mi hai sempre dato questa impressione, ti giuro*. Per questo adoravo quell'avatar di Natalie Dormer in atteggiamento da altezzosa saputella.


...non si capisce bene se ti riferisci alla contessa...o alla spaccamaroni...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Io l'ho interpretato così: CONTESSINA SPACCAMARONI!!!!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io l'ho interpretato così: CONTESSINA SPACCAMARONI!!!!


Nei miei sogni ti chiamo spesso "mia contessa"!


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Vi posterò la foto! E' troppo bello. Ci ho fatto aggiungere la parola " Io" da un passo che amo molto di *Anais Nin*.


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


MK2 non te l'ho mai chiesto... ma perchè come avatar hai sempre quella santarellina?


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> MK2 non te l'ho mai chiesto... ma perchè come avatar hai sempre quella santarellina?




















   mi piace... Poi questo avatar è dolcissimo non trovi?


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi piace... Poi questo avatar è dolcissimo non trovi?



Si fa tenerezza... li hanno fotografati in una di quelle rare volte in cui riuscivano a stare in piedi!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

lui somiglia ad un altro mio ex fidanzato (fisicamente, intendo)


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si fa tenerezza... li hanno fotografati in una di quelle rare volte in cui riuscivano a stare in piedi!




















  eh l'amour...


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh l'amour...



Il loro segreto secondo me, è che ogni mattina al risveglio, si guardano in faccia e si domandano reciprocamente: e tu chi minchia sei?


----------



## MK (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Il loro segreto secondo me, è che ogni mattina al risveglio, si guardano in faccia e si domandano reciprocamente: e tu chi minchia sei?


No no si sono amati veramente, da amanti maledetti ma si sono amati... 

ps e comunque è l'immagine fisica di Kate che mi piace, della sua vita faccia ciò che vuole.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Novembre 2008)

Emme, le assomigli? Me lo sono sempre chiesta...ti immagino bionda, comunque.


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emme, le assomigli? Me lo sono sempre chiesta...ti immagino bionda, comunque.


Pure io la vedo bionda... tu vere sei mora?


----------



## Nordica (4 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no si sono amati veramente, da amanti maledetti ma si sono amati...
> 
> ps e comunque è l'immagine fisica di Kate che mi piace, della sua vita faccia ciò che vuole.


 
anche a me piace!

mi ricorda mestessa da pivellina!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> anche a me piace!
> 
> mi ricorda mestessa da pivellina!


Complimenti alla mamma allora!


----------



## Nordica (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Complimenti alla mamma allora!


 
più per le occhiaie e la taglia che porta - 38!

adesso sono più in carne e le occhiaie sono spariti, visto che non vivo iù la notte come una volta!


----------



## Kid (4 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> più per le occhiaie e la taglia che porta - 38!
> 
> adesso sono più in carne e le occhiaie sono spariti, visto che non vivo iù la notte come una volta!


Cavoli, io e mia moglie facciamo più vita notturna ora rispetto ad una volta, proprio perchè è l'unico momento in cui possiamo stare da soli!


----------



## Nordica (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cavoli, io e mia moglie facciamo più vita notturna ora rispetto ad una volta, proprio perchè è l'unico momento in cui possiamo stare da soli!


 
Beh! non mi manca tanto la vita notturna! ne avevo fatto anche troppo!
sto bene con le nostre cene con amici e serate a casa! certo ogni tanto na pizza con le amiche ci sta'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi hai sempre dato questa impressione, ti giuro. Per questo adoravo quell'avatar di Natalie Dormer in atteggiamento da altezzosa saputella.


 Anche scherzando ti metti sempre nello stesso ruolo


----------



## Kid (5 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche scherzando ti metti sempre nello stesso ruolo


Ahahahah!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Adesso non esageriamo, non mi sono mai piaciuti gli appuntamential buio!


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buongiorno a tutti.

Naturalmente voi immaginate chi è stata la prima persona incrociata sul lavoro vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Splendida, meravigliosa, sempre più dolce e aggraziata.

Mi ha guardato e mi ha SALUTATO. Io ho ricambiato il saluto. Sul suo viso c'era stampata una espressione che credo di aver interpretato così: ciao amico come và?

Io sto ancora male. Amico si. 

Direte voi: fortunato, problemi risolti. 

Dico io: non sopporto, non accetto quella espressione! Perchè a me non viene?

Mi sono rassegnato già da un pò all'idea di non far più parte della sua vita ed è stato molto difficile da metabolizzare. Ma non posso accettare di avere con lei un rapporto normale da colleghi, mi pesa troppo e mi fa sentire ipocrita. E io odio gli ipocriti.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Naturalmente voi immaginate chi è stata la prima persona incrociata sul lavoro vero?
> 
> ...








  pure tu?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Vieni in Libero, c'e' Irresponsabile che sta anche lui molto male


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2008)

*Kid*

è ora di smetterla di pensare alla vita degli altri. Pensa alla tua. A darle TU un senso. Un bacino.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Amico, ho trovato di meglio.

Rassegnati, Kid. Scatto di reni e di orgoglio, dedicati a TUA moglie!


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Amico, ho trovato di meglio.
> 
> Rassegnati, Kid. Scatto di reni e di orgoglio, dedicati a TUA moglie!


Ma si avete ragione... ma farsi mettere il dito nella piaga tutti i giorni di mattina, vi assicuro che è una cosa difficile da sopportare! Poi non ditemi che sono lento e che la mia crisi dura troppo... vorrei vedere voi!


----------



## Old Chicchi (6 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Naturalmente voi immaginate chi è stata la prima persona incrociata sul lavoro vero?
> 
> ...


Eh, ma perché la liaison è stata interrotta nel momento topico e non per sfinimento (tuo). Io sono convinta che se tutto fosse filato secondo certi canoni, ossia lei attacata come una cozza e tu in bilico sì, ma con due certezze al tuo fianco, quell'espressione sarebbe venuta presto a te. 

E mò sarebbe lei a chiedersi il come mai e il perché. 
Comunque il risultato finale sarebbe stato lo stesso, pensaci durante i vostri incontri mattutini.


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Eh, ma perché la liaison è stata interrotta nel momento topico e non per sfinimento (tuo). Io sono convinta che se tutto fosse filato secondo certi canoni, ossia lei attacata come una cozza e tu in bilico sì, ma con due certezze al tuo fianco, quell'espressione sarebbe venuta presto a te.
> 
> E mò sarebbe lei a chiedersi il come mai e il perché.
> Comunque il risultato finale sarebbe stato lo stesso, pensaci durante i vostri incontri mattutini.



Scusate sono troppo incazzato e demoralizzato. E' veramente una tortura per me venire al lavoro.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma si avete ragione... ma farsi mettere il dito nella piaga tutti i giorni di mattina, vi assicuro che è una cosa difficile da sopportare! Poi non ditemi che sono lento e che la mia crisi dura troppo... vorrei vedere voi!


 
No no, la lentezza ci sta.

Ma ci va orgoglio nella vita, quando la fatica è tanta, anche di fronte a lei. Non pensi?

Fa' il maschio!!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Eh, ma perché la liaison è stata interrotta nel momento topico e non per sfinimento (tuo). Io sono convinta che se tutto fosse filato secondo certi canoni, ossia lei attacata come una cozza e tu in bilico sì, ma con due certezze al tuo fianco, quell'espressione sarebbe venuta presto a te.
> 
> E mò sarebbe lei a chiedersi il come mai e il perché.
> Comunque il risultato finale sarebbe stato lo stesso, pensaci durante i vostri incontri mattutini.


 
E' Vangelo, Kid, stampatelo!!


----------



## Old Chicchi (6 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusate sono troppo incazzato e demoralizzato. E' veramente una tortura per me venire al lavoro.


Ok Kid, ma guarda che noi si capisce. Non è che qui si sia di primo pelo e non si sappia come girano in questi casi. 

Però a questo punto il piano marshall s'ha da fare, perché o si vuol guarire o si vuole allungare una sofferenza sine die.

Fai sport? Hai in mente la disciplina per ottenere un minimo risultato? Ecco, questo si deve applicare. L'incontro mattutino che scatena le solite emozioni distruttive deve essere "riprogrammato". 
Tira fuori dal cervello dei pensieri lucidi, razionali in merito a tutta la situazione e tienili a disposizione per l'esatto momento in cui scatterà l'emozione negativa. 

Certo che è uno sforzo, ma ti risulta per esempio che facendo sport si ottengano dei risultati in modo differente? Eh no, purtroppo tocca sudare, tocca cercare di superare la nostra voglia di buttarsi sul divano e stringere i denti. Soltanto così i risultati arrivano. 

Vedrai che presto ricambierai, capendo, lo stesso tipo di saluto.


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ok Kid, ma guarda che noi si capisce. Non è che qui si sia di primo pelo e non si sappia come girano in questi casi.
> 
> Però a questo punto il piano marshall s'ha da fare, perché o si vuol guarire o si vuole allungare una sofferenza sine die.
> 
> ...


Lo spero... grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Cambia corridoio!


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Cambia corridoio!









Pensa che tra poco ci trasferiremo come reparto... peccato che pure il reparto di lei si trasferirà... proprio di fianco al nostro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' destino...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2008)

Non scomodare il destino per ste cazzate!


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2008)

*pessimista*



kid ha detto:


> Pensa che tra poco ci trasferiremo come reparto... peccato che pure il reparto di lei si trasferirà... proprio di fianco al nostro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai detto di fianco?? Quindi NON é il tuo... é già una cosa. L'altra é la tua volontà di passare oltre. 
Pensa a quando ti sarà passata (presto) ed a quando penserai "come sono stato allocco"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Kid (6 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai detto di fianco?? Quindi NON é il tuo... é già una cosa. L'altra é lòa tua volontà di passare oltre.
> Pensa a quando ti sarà passata (presto) ed a quando penserai "come sono stato allocco"!!!
> Bruja


Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo quel giorno...


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginarmelo quel giorno...


 
Ciononostante verrà...
Bruja


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ciononostante verrà...
> Bruja



Signori, ho scientificamente provato una cosa: il tango fa bene alla coppia. Fidatevi di me, è un toccasana.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori, ho scientificamente provato una cosa: il tango fa bene alla coppia. Fidatevi di me, è un toccasana.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


>


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori, ho scientificamente provato una cosa: il tango fa bene alla coppia. Fidatevi di me, è un toccasana.


Veramente eri tu che non ti fidavi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che t'aveva detto il babbo?


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Veramente eri tu che non ti fidavi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti "babbo" non sarà che fra filoni ci si intende??!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2008)

*Quanto sei maliziosa...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Senti "babbo" non sarà che fra filoni ci si intende??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naaaaa....niente filoni ....qui si parlava di movida "coniugale"...lecitissimaaa dunque no?


----------



## Kid (10 Novembre 2008)

Buogiorno ragazzi, vi aggiorno dopo il weekend in montagna con amici e pargolo.

Premetto che questo non vuole essere un post catastrofico o allarmista. Vi voglio semplicemente aggiornare sullo stato delle cose. Non sono preoccupato, mi sento come un osservatore esterno che guarda razionalmente il mondo.

Dunque, il rapporto con mio figlio và alla grande, lo adoro e lui adora me. Certe volte mi domando cosa farei senza di lui. I figli danno dipendenza!

Con mia moglie... eh non so nemmeno io cosa dire. Nel senso che in questo weekend ho appurato alcune cose.

La prima è che penso a M molto meno di prima, ma quando ci penso, mi chiudo a riccio e cambio d'umore (in peggio). E solitamente ci penso quando ho da ridire su un atteggiamento di mia moglie e tento di fare una paragone tra lei e M (lo so, è sbagliato). Non c'è dubbio che M possedesse delle qualità che adoravo e che mi obbligano a guardare ciò che possiedo ora. Ma non devo pensarci ora....

Altro tasto dolente è il sesso. Non me ne vogliano le (meravigliose) signorine del forum, ma mi sento un pò come una donna in questo periodo.... semplicemente posso farne a meno, lo vedo come un dolce... non sempre ne ho voglia! E questo, fidatevi, per me è la cosa più allarmante, perchè sono sempre stato un "pervertito" pronto a farlo ovunque e comunque.

Il lato positivo del weekend è stato rendersi conto che da fuori probabilmente sembriamo ancora una famiglia "perfetta". Leggevo sui volti dei nostri amici l'invidia nel vederci scambiare battute e sfottò reciprocamente io e mia moglie, dando l'impressione di trovarci su tutto. Tuttavia è proprio questo che non capisco: come fa a mancare intesa quando l'apparenza è così solida?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Kid buongiorno!
Nulla mi stupisce MENO dell'inappetenza sessuale maschile. Penso sia naturale quanto l'eventuale inappetenza sessuale femminile.

Per cui non sono né scandalizzata né delusa. Non ho mai pensato che gli uomini fossero dei Black & Decker.

Usi M. come cartina di tornasole di tua moglie: il che significa che tu M. non la ami. Questa è una buona notizia, no?!

L'intesa c'è, perché il tuo matrimonio funziona, è semplicemente un momento di stanca FISIOLOGICA.

Tutto qui.

Datti tempo, e vedrai tornerà anche l'eros!


----------



## Kid (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid buongiorno!
> Nulla mi stupisce MENO dell'inappetenza sessuale maschile. Penso sia naturale quanto l'eventuale inappetenza sessuale femminile.
> 
> Per cui non sono né scandalizzata né delusa. Non ho mai pensato che gli uomini fossero dei Black & Decker.
> ...


Grazie tesoro.... quindi la strada è giusta?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Novembre 2008)

Stai con lei, no?


----------



## Kid (10 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stai con lei, no?


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



kid ha detto:


> Buogiorno ragazzi, vi aggiorno dopo il weekend in montagna con amici e pargolo.
> 
> Premetto che questo non vuole essere un post catastrofico o allarmista. Vi voglio semplicemente aggiornare sullo stato delle cose. Non sono preoccupato, mi sento come un osservatore esterno che guarda razionalmente il mondo.Non credi che stai sewmplicemente prendendo atto della realtà con una ritrovata equididtsnza.
> 
> ...


Sai la novità!! Non penserai che tutte le coppie in crisi abbiano un cartello?? 
Dici bene, é ancora perfetta l'intesa superficiale che risponde alla caratterialità, siete affini nel fare battute, motti di spirito, nel comportarvi come una coppia speciale... é l'intesa interiore che fra voi scricchiola, ma sai bene che poiché tutto ha un motivo ed una concausa, e ne hai fatto varie analisi, é normale che le cose vadano per quel verso.  D'altronde avrebbe senso esporre la vostra crisi pubblicamente e tirarvi addosso critiche e valutazioni a spanne da chi, per quanto amico, non può conoscere le vostre dinamiche?  La nostra società oltre all'essere, pretende, per "difenderci", anche una qualche forma di apparenza, che in questo caso é solo protezionistica.
Continua con il coltivare il rapporto con tuo figlio ed intanto fai un esercizio di comparazione... prova a domandarti cosa avrebbero fatto tua moglie e l'altra se si fossero scambiati i ruoli? A volte si é in certi modi e ci si comporta in determinate maniere proprio perché il ruolo che si riveste crea presupposti precisi.
Bruja


----------



## Kid (10 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sai la novità!! Non penserai che tutte le coppie in crisi abbiano un cartello??
> Dici bene, é ancora perfetta l'intesa superficiale che risponde alla caratterialità, siete affini nel fare battute, motti di spirito, nel comportarvi come una coppia speciale... é l'intesa interiore che fra voi scricchiola, ma sai bene che poiché tutto ha un motivo ed una concausa, e ne hai fatto varie analisi, é normale che le cose vadano per quel verso.  D'altronde avrebbe senso esporre la vostra crisi pubblicamente e tirarvi addosso critiche e valutazioni a spanne da chi, per quanto amico, non può conoscere le vostre dinamiche?  La nostra società oltre all'essere, pretende, per "difenderci", anche una qualche forma di apparenza, che in questo caso é solo protezionistica.
> Continua con il coltivare il rapporto con tuo figlio ed intanto fai un esercizio di comparazione... prova a domandarti cosa avrebbero fatto tua moglie e l'altra se si fossero scambiati i ruoli? A volte si é in certi modi e ci si comporta in determinate maniere proprio perché il ruolo che si riveste crea presupposti precisi.
> Bruja


Grazie anche a te cara.


----------



## Nordica (10 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buogiorno ragazzi, vi aggiorno dopo il weekend in montagna con amici e pargolo.
> 
> Premetto che questo non vuole essere un post catastrofico o allarmista. Vi voglio semplicemente aggiornare sullo stato delle cose. Non sono preoccupato, mi sento come un osservatore esterno che guarda razionalmente il mondo.
> 
> ...


 
posso solo dirti che io ho avuto una crise di due anni, mio marito non mi guardava/toccava quasi mai!

ma sembra volata via col vento....

da un pò e tornato il solito rompip..le di sempre, ma mi guarda, mi tocca, ed il resto!

non capisco nemmeno io!

davo la colpa ai chili in più! ma possono veramente essere quelle?

o magari io non amando tanto più mestessa lo riflettevo su di lui e tutto di conseguenza?

e adesso che sto meglio sia mentalmente e fisicamente rifletto sicurezza e amore?

non si saprà mai!

pero il fatto é che le cose vanno meglio e mi sembra quasi che tutto fosse un brutto sogno...

ti dico questo perché la inappetenza sessuale dei uomini esiste! e non solo a casa tua!

(o magari ha mollato l'amante e ha più tempo per me?:nuke


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> posso solo dirti che io ho avuto una crise di due anni, mio marito non mi guardava/toccava quasi mai!
> 
> ma sembra volata via col vento....
> 
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


come va oggi, kid?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusate sono troppo incazzato e demoralizzato. *E' veramente una tortura per me venire al lavoro.*


non solo x te, anche per tanti di noi, infatti stiamo qui a scrivere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













cmq quoto verena, ti capisco che vederla tutti i giorni possa 'generarti confusione' ma cerca cmq ti tirare a dritto x la tua strada...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori, ho scientificamente provato una cosa: *il tango fa bene alla coppia. *Fidatevi di me, è un toccasana.


quotissimo... il tango argentino fa bene alla coppia... e all'ego.... e all'eros......


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> come va oggi, kid?


Ciao tesora, non mi lamento. Le cose vanno decisamente meglio, anche se M continua a mancarmi nel vero senso della parola. Ma sono sereno e questo è l'importante.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> non solo x te, anche per tanti di noi, infatti stiamo qui a scrivere...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quotissimo... il tango argentino fa bene alla coppia... e all'ego.... e all'eros......


L'hai fatto pure tu?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao *tesora,* non mi lamento. Le cose vanno decisamente meglio, anche se M continua a mancarmi nel vero senso della parola. Ma sono sereno e questo è l'importante.


gran bella ragazza davvero, mi ha mandato delle foto bellissime, c'ho fatto l'album delle figurine...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















cmq M. ti mancherà ancora tanto, certe volte anche io ripenso al passato e mi manca quel 'diversivo' che ho avuto... è stato anche un'occasione per 'galvanizzare il mio ego', è logico che un po' mi manchi...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> L'hai fatto pure tu?


si, mi diverte un sacco.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> gran bella ragazza davvero, mi ha mandato delle foto bellissime, c'ho fatto l'album delle figurine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh si, è dura far finta che non esista più...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, mi diverte un sacco.


Vieni a fare una Milonga? Di dove sei (se rispondere non irrita la tua privacy)?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Vieni a fare una Milonga? Di dove sei (se rispondere non *irrita la tua privacy*)?


si, me la irrita, è tutta arrossata  

	
	
		
		
	


	









vuoi ballare con me?


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao tesora, non mi lamento. Le cose vanno decisamente meglio, anche se M continua a mancarmi nel vero senso della parola. Ma sono sereno e questo è l'importante.



 Anche il mio nome comincia per M. 
Son contenta tu sia serero..


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *gran bella ragazza davvero, mi ha mandato delle foto bellissime, c'ho fatto l'album delle figurine...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quanto sei str... 
di a Kid perchè fai tango...!!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> quanto sei str...
> di a Kid perchè fai tango...!!!!!


per lo stesso motivo x cui lo fa lui....


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> per lo stesso motivo x cui lo fa lui....



Non mi ricordo. Ma tu sei sposato? Fidanzato. 
Cioè la tua storia in sentesi qual è???


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo. Ma tu sei sposato? Fidanzato.
> Cioè la tua storia in sentesi qual è???



Ma chi se lo è sposato?


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi se lo è sposato?


e quindi il corno da dove esce???


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> e quindi il corno da dove esce???


Da un francese forse?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo. Ma tu sei sposato? Fidanzato.
> Cioè la tua storia in sentesi qual è???


io sono sposato e ho fatto una cazzata con (ironia della sorte, eh kid????) una collega.... ora è tutto finito, mi sono rinsavito, mi sono reso conto di aver fatto una merdata e una cazzata e mi porterò il rimorso x sempre, però ho rinsaldato il rapporto con mia moglie e vivo felice (sperando che nn salti mai fuori questa storia, più che altro x nn farla soffrire, giuro che se ci penso mi sento merda, ma merda che più merda nn si può... :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi se lo è sposato?


una martire...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io sono sposato e ho fatto una cazzata con (ironia della sorte, eh kid????) una collega.... ora è tutto finito, mi sono rinsavito, mi sono reso conto di aver fatto una merdata e una cazzata e mi porterò il rimorso x sempre, però ho rinsaldato il rapporto con mia moglie e vivo felice (sperando che nn salti mai fuori questa storia, più che altro x nn farla soffrire, giuro che se ci penso mi sento merda, ma merda che più merda nn si può... :nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ste colleghe.... tutte affascinanti?


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> una martire...


Porella....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ste colleghe.... tutte affascinanti?


nn so, nn credo, credo che il discorso sia mooooolto più ampio, nn credo che sia un caso che ci scappi spesso il tradimento col/colla collega... le statistiche, nn a caso, dicono che la maggioranza dei tradimenti si perpetua in ufficio...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn so, nn credo, credo che il discorso sia mooooolto più ampio, nn credo che sia un caso che ci scappi spesso il tradimento col/colla collega... le statistiche, nn a caso, dicono che la maggioranza dei tradimenti si perpetua in ufficio...



Mah, secondo me è un comportamento inconscio dell'essere umano. Ci si rende conto che la collega può fungere davvero da partner, vedendola tutti i giorni. Si può "averne cura" forse...


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buogiorno ragazzi, vi aggiorno dopo il weekend in montagna con amici e pargolo.
> 
> Premetto che questo non vuole essere un post catastrofico o allarmista. Vi voglio semplicemente aggiornare sullo stato delle cose. Non sono preoccupato, mi sento come un osservatore esterno che guarda razionalmente il mondo.
> 
> ...


 
Che tenerezza... lo sai che anche i nostri amici ci vedevano come una coppia perfetta?
E' strano come l'apparenza possa essere ingannevole...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Che tenerezza... lo sai che anche i nostri amici ci vedevano come una coppia perfetta?
> E' strano come l'apparenza possa essere ingannevole...



Già, comincio a credere di essere davvero un attore da oscar!


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn so, nn credo, credo che il discorso sia mooooolto più ampio, nn credo che sia un caso che ci scappi spesso il tradimento col/colla collega... le statistiche, nn a caso, dicono che la maggioranza dei tradimenti si perpetua in ufficio...



Capita dove si ha occasione. In ufficio le occasioni sono maggiori.

Penso che uno se le cerchi, sempre. 
Penso che uno getta l'amo, se coglie allora decide di tradire.. e tutto il resto lo sappiamo.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Capita dove si ha occasione. In ufficio le occasioni sono maggiori.
> 
> Penso che uno se le cerchi, sempre.
> Penso che uno getta l'amo, se coglie allora decide di tradire.. e tutto il resto lo sappiamo.


Già, può essere.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me è un comportamento inconscio dell'essere umano. Ci si rende conto che la collega può fungere davvero da partner, vedendola tutti i giorni. Si può "averne cura" forse...


Ma quale incoscio. 
Se uno il vizietto ce l'ha, ce l'ha e basta! Se le cerca, e poi piange perchè " amo tanto la mia famiglia". Sehhhh la verità è " mi fa tanto comoda la mia famiglia".


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quale incoscio.
> Se uno il vizietto ce l'ha, ce l'ha e basta! Se le cerca, e poi piange perchè " amo tanto la mia famiglia". Sehhhh la verità è " mi fa tanto comoda la mia famiglia".


Hai ragione Belle,
il motivetto è sempre quello:" tanto nn mi beccano!!!"


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Capita dove si ha occasione. In ufficio le occasioni sono maggiori.


e qui concordo pienamente.



belledejour ha detto:


> Penso che uno se le cerchi, sempre.
> Penso che uno getta l'amo, se coglie allora decide di tradire.. e tutto il resto lo sappiamo.


mmmmh, qui sono meno netto, spesso capita per caso per una serie di motivi che nn sono così semplificabili... io, x es, nn ho lanciato nessun amo e nei nemmeno, è stato tutto più o meno casuale, l'errore è stato quando ce ne siamo resi conto e abbiamo continuato... :nuke 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oi, x fortuna, ci siamo rinsaviti.........


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quale incoscio.
> *Se uno il vizietto ce l'ha, ce l'ha e basta!* Se le cerca, e poi piange perchè " amo tanto la mia famiglia". Sehhhh la verità è " mi fa tanto comoda la mia famiglia".


se parli dei traditori seriali hai ragione, ma nn tutti sono così.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e qui concordo pienamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vai con tua moglie a lezioni di tango?


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Hai ragione Belle,
> il motivetto è sempre quello:" tanto nn mi beccano!!!"



Firmo e sottoscrivo giulia cara!
Il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> vai con tua moglie a lezioni di tango?


si, why not?


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quale incoscio.
> Se uno il vizietto ce l'ha, ce l'ha e basta! Se le cerca, e poi piange perchè " amo tanto la mia famiglia". Sehhhh la verità è " mi fa tanto comoda la mia famiglia".


 nel caso di kid per esempio non era un vizietto.
nel caso del mio amante, credo di sì....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Le persone e le situazioni sono diverse.
Ed è pure vero che nella quotidianità uno vive molto più tempo al lavoro che fuori! L'ufficio E' una casa. La gente ci passa ore, giorni, a volte notti! 
E poi ci passi il pranzo, le ore del mattino, quelle in cui hai voglia di chiacchierare e raccontare i sogni notturni... e la sera a casa sei stanco e non ce la fai nemmeno ad alzare un dito....
il tradimento col collega diciamo che al 99,99% è sintomo che a casa manca qualcosa, spesso dialogo o intimità nella coppia. E la si cerca nel luogo più prossimo: l'ufficio....


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, why not?



perchè anche là nascono occasioni, per esempio non sarebbe più carino andare con tua moglie? ( salvo impegni)
Come ti dicevo io ballo da anni, l'ambiente lo conosco bene.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel caso di kid per esempio non era un vizietto.
> nel caso del mio amante, credo di sì....
> 
> 
> ...


eccallà, quotissimo!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 essere venuto qui a scrivere e a confrontarmi mi è servito proprio x capire e risolvere quei problemi.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma quale incoscio.
> Se uno il vizietto ce l'ha, ce l'ha e basta! Se le cerca, e poi piange perchè " amo tanto la mia famiglia". Sehhhh la verità è " mi fa tanto comoda la mia famiglia".



Non lo dico per giustificarmi, ma io non la farei tanto semplice la questione. Parlando per me, posso dirti che l'esperienza NON mi ha pompato l'ego e NON ha apportato effetti benefici alla mia vita. Quindi dove starebbe il guadagno?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> perchè anche là nascono occasioni, per esempio non sarebbe più carino andare con tua moglie? ( salvo impegni)
> Come ti dicevo io ballo da anni, l'ambiente lo conosco bene.


infatti vado con lei... lo so che nascono occasioni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









scherzi a parte: con moglie/marito accanto nn è semplice farle nascere, in ogni caso so cosa vuol dire vivere un tradimento e, sinceramente, vorrei evitare, sotto certi aspetti sono stato bene (inutile negarlo) sotto altri proprio nn vorrei replicare (a partire dal senso di colpa e dal mentire alla persona che ami e che ti ama).


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo dico per giustificarmi, ma io non la farei tanto semplice la questione. Parlando per me, posso dirti che l'esperienza NON mi ha pompato l'ego e NON ha apportato effetti benefici alla mia vita. *Quindi dove starebbe il guadagno?*


infatti me lo sto chiedendo anche io per te...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> infatti me lo sto chiedendo anche io per te...


Sono un masochista, non c'è altra risposta plausibile...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sono un masochista, non c'è altra risposta plausibile...


naaaaa, semplicemente avevi (hai) problemi nel rapporto con tua moglie, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, ti 'sei fatto incastrare' e il resto è storia...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> naaaaa, semplicemente avevi (hai) problemi nel rapporto con tua moglie, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, ti 'sei fatto incastrare' e il resto è storia...


Jack, sei essenziale ma efficace.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

kid, lo sai che ancora non li ho capiti questi benedetti problemi con tua moglie?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lo sai che ancora non li ho capiti questi benedetti problemi con tua moglie?


neanche lui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









(si lo so, sono un bastardo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, lo sai che ancora non li ho capiti questi benedetti problemi con tua moglie?


Grande, non bastonarmi, ma nemmeno io li ho capiti. Non sono bravo a decifrare le mie sensazioni. Forse con il tempo lo capirò e ci "rideremo" su.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> neanche lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi leggi davvero nel pensiero, mi fai paura! Ma chi sei, la mia coscienza?!?!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi leggi davvero nel pensiero, mi fai paura! Ma chi sei, la mia coscienza?!?!


no, semplicemente sono uno che c'è passato prima...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, semplicemente sono uno che c'è passato prima...


Nemmeno tu all'inizio sapevi perchè lo stavi facendo? Io credevo (ma ancora non posso smentirlo al 100%) di essere semplicemente innamorato perso di un'altra.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Nemmeno tu all'inizio sapevi perchè lo stavi facendo? Io credevo (ma ancora non posso smentirlo al 100%) di essere semplicemente innamorato perso di un'altra.


innamorato....  che parolone..... io, per uscirne fuori, ho cercato semplicemente di analizzare e 'guarire' il rapporto con mia moglie, ho troncato di netto la storia con l'altra (anche se sentimentalmente e sessualmente avevo ancora voglia) e mi sono guardato allo specchio dicendo 'sono una merda, ora tira fuori le palle'


----------



## Grande82 (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Grande, non bastonarmi, ma nemmeno io li ho capiti. Non sono bravo a decifrare le mie sensazioni. Forse con il tempo lo capirò e ci "rideremo" su.
















 bastono me stessa!!!
S enon ci provi... non ci riuscirai mai!!
Che vieni a fare qui? Il fannullone? 
LAvora!!! Nel senso di autoanalizzarti!!


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> innamorato....  che parolone..... io, per uscirne fuori, ho cercato semplicemente di analizzare e 'guarire' il rapporto con mia moglie, ho troncato di netto la storia con l'altra (anche se sentimentalmente e sessualmente avevo ancora voglia) e mi sono guardato allo specchio dicendo 'sono una merda, ora tira fuori le palle'



Uffa, ma perchè quando mi guardo allo specchio io vedo solo un bell'uomo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusate, scherzo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non c'è nulla da fare, io il pentimento "vero" ancora non lo sento. Quando arriverà, temo sarà peggio di uno tsunami sentimentale per me....


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bastono me stessa!!!
> S enon ci provi... non ci riuscirai mai!!
> Che vieni a fare qui? Il fannullone?
> LAvora!!! Nel senso di autoanalizzarti!!


Si Badrona!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> innamorato.... che parolone..... io, per uscirne fuori, ho cercato semplicemente di analizzare e 'guarire' il rapporto con mia moglie, ho troncato di netto la storia con l'altra (anche se sentimentalmente e sessualmente avevo ancora voglia) e mi sono guardato allo specchio dicendo 'sono una merda, ora tira fuori le palle'


 
Bravo Corno!!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bravo Corno!!


Vere c'è anche chi si innamora veramente...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Uffa, ma perchè quando mi guardo allo specchio io vedo solo un bell'uomo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sai che non credo?

Ho fortissimi dubbi che la tua storia con M. sia stata un vero "amore".

E' stata solo una tua crisi personale, penso, condita dalla voglia di piacere ancora, di avere ancora emozioni, etc....!(assolutamente legittima, siamo esseri umani!).

Per cui non penso avrai nessun tsunami. Quello che pero' devi evitare è il cercare, consciamente o no, un replay.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere c'è anche chi si innamora veramente...


 
Io, per esempio.

Pero' il percorso è stato identico a quello di Corno!!!


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai che non credo?
> 
> Ho fortissimi dubbi che la tua storia con M. sia stata un vero "amore".
> 
> ...


Replay?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io, per esempio.
> 
> Pero' il percorso è stato identico a quello di Corno!!!


Vere ma tu sei innamorata di tuo marito


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Io amo mio marito, è diverso.
L'innamoramento c'è stato a suo tempo, poi il sentimento è evoluto, stiamo insieme da quasi 18 anni!
 Le farfalle le ho sempre, lo trovo sempre bello, sempre affascinante, sempre intrigante.
Ma questo non mi ha ahime' impedito, dopo 14  serenissimi anni insieme, di re - innamorarmi del primo amore. In coscienza non posso dire che per me l'amante è stato solo un'avventura, magari!
Non ci avrei messo tre anni per superare la cosa!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io amo mio marito, è diverso.
> L'innamoramento c'è stato a suo tempo, poi il sentimento è evoluto, stiamo insieme da quasi 18 anni!
> Le farfalle le ho sempre, lo trovo sempre bello, sempre affascinante, sempre intrigante.
> Ma questo non mi ha ahime' impedito, dopo 14 serenissimi anni insieme, di re - innamorarmi del primo amore. In coscienza non posso dire che per me l'amante è stato solo un'avventura, magari!
> Non ci avrei messo tre anni per superare la cosa!


Allora non l'amavi abbastanza, il primo amore dico


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Questo puo' essere. Ma l'innamoramento e la "passione" c'è stata.


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo puo' essere. Ma l'innamoramento e la "passione" c'è stata.


Vere seguivo i tuoi ragionamenti... tutto qui


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Mi ci perdo io, pensa dal di fuori...!


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi ci perdo io, pensa dal di fuori...!
















   io oramai mi sono persa del tutto... ma l'importante è trovare la strada migliore per noi stessi. Quella che ci dà la serenità. Tu l'hai ritrovata, bene così


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io oramai mi sono persa del tutto... ma l'importante è trovare la strada migliore per noi stessi. Quella che ci dà la serenità. Tu l'hai ritrovata, bene così



Pure io... sono confuso e felice!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Felice?


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Felice?


Uff, a te non so mentire... però a volte riesco ad essere convincente eh....


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Felice?
























   confuso sì però, eccome se è confuso...


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> confuso sì però, eccome se è confuso...


Ti dò questa impressione?


----------



## MK (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ti dò questa impressione?


ti devo rispondere?


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ti devo rispondere?


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Non avermene Kid, ma tu poi non hai fatto tante cavolate. Piu' che altro ti stai intortando per il gusto dell'intortamento...(cosa tipicamente maschile, peraltro)


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non avermene Kid, ma tu poi non hai fatto tante cavolate. Piu' che altro ti stai intortando per il gusto dell'intortamento...(cosa tipicamente maschile, peraltro)



Ihihihihih... a volte lo credo anch'io. Mi piace sguazzare nei problemi.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Perché non sono problemi.


----------



## Kid (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Perché non sono problemi.


Verena... non ho più parole. Se solo le donne fossero tutte come te!


----------



## Bruja (11 Novembre 2008)

*kid*

Non volermene ma ti riporto un attimo sui FATTI... da 1 a 10 quanto veramente ti interessa recuparare con tua moglie.
La domanda non é peregrina perché in base a questa puoi fare un piano di recupero o di valutazione. Ti leggo da molto e, sarò dura io, ma tutta questa voglia di recuperare non la vedo perché noto la tua insistenza nel descrivere quello che tua moglie non é e fai percepire che non sarà!
Se mi sbaglio, lieta di sbagliare...
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Verena... non ho più parole. Se solo le donne fossero tutte come te!


sai che noia!


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel caso di kid per esempio non era un vizietto.
> nel caso del mio amante, credo di sì....
> 
> 
> ...


A volte nn è così, nn è che manca qualcosa a casa... ma viene TOLTO qualcosa a casa (infatti, come hai detto anche tu si chiacchiera tanto in ufficio che alla sera a casa, stanchi, si ha voglia solo di buttarsi davanti al tvc)


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non lo dico per giustificarmi, ma io non la farei tanto semplice la questione. Parlando per me, posso dirti che l'esperienza NON mi ha pompato l'ego e NON ha apportato effetti benefici alla mia vita. Quindi dove starebbe il guadagno?


Adesso puoi dire questo... ma allora?
Quando vivevi la storia?
Non dirmi che stavi male quando eri con M... che nn vedivi l'ora di andartene...lì sì che al momento c'era guadagno! E il tuo Ego? Sì, era pompato!


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Grande, non bastonarmi, ma nemmeno io li ho capiti. Non sono bravo a decifrare le mie sensazioni. Forse con il tempo lo capirò e ci "rideremo" su.


 
... forse i problemi con tua moglie nn sono poi così importanti, forse perchè ogni cognuge che tradisce si costruisce questo alibi per non ammettere una sua crisi esistenziale, un suo male interiore; e pur di non confessare di aver bisogno di aiuto alla persona che ti stà a fianco da tempo, giorno dopo giorno e che un po' ti conosce... ci si butta nelle braccia di chissà chi, perchè è più facile che mettersi in discussione... accantonando il malessere. Ma, purtroppo, nn lo si risolve.


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> naaaaa, semplicemente avevi (hai) problemi nel rapporto con tua moglie, l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro, ti 'sei fatto incastrare' e il resto è storia...


Ti sei fatto incastrare?

Interessante...


----------



## Old giulia (11 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pure io... sono confuso e felice!


A me Carmen Consoli mi fà venire l'ansia


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> A me* Carmen Consoli* mi fà venire l'ansia


Posso?

Non la sopporto.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> A volte nn è così, nn è che manca qualcosa a casa... ma viene TOLTO qualcosa a casa (infatti, come hai detto anche tu si chiacchiera tanto in ufficio che alla sera a casa, stanchi, si ha voglia solo di buttarsi davanti al tvc)


concordo!

Sicuramente quando si sposta emozionalmente la vita sul lavoro, sui colleghi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o su amanti, o relazioni al di fuori, si toglie sempre spazio e ossigeno agli affetti familiari....!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso?
> 
> Non la sopporto.



posso? 

Nemmeno io


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> posso?
> 
> Nemmeno io


So che e' brava, perche' ho letto i testi delle sue canzoni ... ma come cantante mi sento mancare l'aria ... capisco il senso d'ansia che avverte Giulia, perche' nella mia vita non mi son fatta mancare troppe cose, ho sofferto anche di crisi d'Ansia.


----------



## Old belledejour (11 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> posso?
> 
> Nemmeno io


Posso aggregarmi???


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Posso aggregarmi???


Manco a te piace?


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Adesso puoi dire questo... ma allora?
> Quando vivevi la storia?
> Non dirmi che stavi male quando eri con M... che nn vedivi l'ora di andartene...lì sì che al momento c'era guadagno! E il tuo Ego? Sì, era pompato!


No no, ribadisco, certo che stavo bene insieme a M, mi faceva sentire da Dio, ma il mio ego non era alle stelle, mi rendevo sempre conto di essere in errore.


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non volermene ma ti riporto un attimo sui FATTI... da 1 a 10 quanto veramente ti interessa recuparare con tua moglie.
> La domanda non é peregrina perché in base a questa puoi fare un piano di recupero o di valutazione. Ti leggo da molto e, sarò dura io, ma tutta questa voglia di recuperare non la vedo perché noto la tua insistenza nel descrivere quello che tua moglie non é e fai percepire che non sarà!
> Se mi sbaglio, lieta di sbagliare...
> Bruja


A me interessa davvero recuperare mia moglie, ma è indubbio che questa storia mi abbia portato a vedere più i difetti che i suoi pregi.


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A me interessa davvero recuperare mia moglie, ma è indubbio che questa storia mi abbia portato a vedere più i difetti che i suoi pregi.


Il problema Kid è che con M ci sei stato poco e nn hai avuto modo di vedere i SUOI di difetti... che peccato.

Io cmq faccio il tifo per tua moglie... e M nn mi manca neanche un po'!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti sei fatto incastrare?
> 
> Interessante...


no fatto incastrare da una donna, ti sei fatto incastrare dalla situazione...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A me interessa davvero recuperare mia moglie, ma è indubbio che questa storia mi abbia portato a vedere più i difetti che i suoi pregi.





giulia ha detto:


> Il problema Kid è che con M ci sei stato poco e nn hai avuto modo di vedere i SUOI di difetti... che peccato.


quoto giulia, è vivendo quotidianamente (no al lavoro) con una persona che se ne scoprono i difetti... e cmq ora che hai 'scoperto' quelli di tua moglie, prova a scoprire e sistemare i tuoi...


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2008)

*.....*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> quoto giulia, è vivendo quotidianamente (no al lavoro) con una persona che se ne scoprono i difetti... e cmq ora che hai 'scoperto' quelli di tua moglie, prova a scoprire e sistemare i tuoi...


Quando dico che bisognerebbe avere la visuale scambiata questo intendo, porre la moglie al posto dell'amante e viceversa. I pregi della moglie risalterebbero oscurandone i difetti (l'amante sta sempre con noi al meglio) e piazzare l'amante nel quotidiano... con i pregi che fanno a pugni con gli inevitabili difetti.
Ma capisco che "io propongo e lui dispone" ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> quoto giulia, è vivendo quotidianamente (no al lavoro) con una persona che se ne scoprono i difetti... e cmq ora che hai 'scoperto' quelli di tua moglie, prova a scoprire e sistemare i tuoi...


Problemi io?


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Manco a te piace?


"di quei violini suonati dal vento l'ultimo bacio mia dolce bambina brucia sul viso come gocce di limone l' eroico coraggio di un feroce addio"

Una minchiata simile la poteva cantare solo una povera sfigata come lei!


----------



## Old giulia (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no fatto incastrare da una donna, ti sei fatto incastrare dalla situazione...


Ti vedevo sai mentre scrivevi queste parole...
Avevi proprio l'espressione del tuo avatar!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> "di quei violini suonati dal vento l'ultimo bacio mia dolce bambina brucia sul viso come gocce di limone l' eroico coraggio di un feroce addio"
> 
> Una minchiata simile la poteva cantare solo una povera sfigata come lei!


utentetessa cinica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq quella canzone (e il film relativo) mi piace, carmen consoli o la si ama o la si odia.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ti vedevo sai mentre scrivevi queste parole...
> *Avevi proprio l'espressione del tuo avatar!!!*


ottima riflessione!


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> utentetessa cinica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto. Talento straordinario per me...


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> utentetessa cinica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quel film e quella canzone sono contro l'AMORE.
Danno un esempio di vita di coppia assurdo, enfatizzano il tradimento, e sono una copia iniqua della Lolita di Nabokov.
Dà un messaggio malenso del matrimonio, e la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori senza paxxe si rispecchia nel ruolo di Stefano Accorsi.
Quest'ultimo vorrei far notare s'è sposato con un ex- modella francese bellissima, e la vita dell'italiano medio che racconta Muccino nel suo mediocre film, non l'ha sfiorato di striscio. Anzi mollata la Mezzogiorno s'è trasferito in Francia con Letitia Casta.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quel film e quella canzone sono contro l'AMORE.
> Danno un esempio di vita di coppia assurdo, enfatizzano il tradimento, e sono una copia iniqua della Lolita di Nabokov.
> Dà un messaggio malenso del matrimonio, e la stragrande maggioranza dei traditori senza paxxe si rispecchia nel ruolo di Stefano Accorsi.


penso che muccino/accorsi nn abbiano fatto quel film per mettere l'anima in pace ai traditori senza palle... semplicemente hanno rappresentato la realtà, palle o nn palle.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> penso che muccino/accorsi nn abbiano fatto quel film per mettere l'anima in pace ai traditori senza palle... semplicemente hanno rappresentato la realtà, palle o nn palle.


molto molto meglio "casomai", per quel tipo di riflessione...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> molto molto meglio "casomai", per quel tipo di riflessione...


Bellissimo film...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Posso?
> 
> Non la sopporto.


nemmeno io. la preferivo quando faceva cover agli esordi.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bellissimo film...


vero?
secondo me chi ha ancora la voglia di salvare un matrimonio in crisi dovrebbe assolutamente vederlo in compagnia del marito/moglie.


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero?
> secondo me chi ha ancora la voglia di salvare un matrimonio in crisi dovrebbe assolutamente vederlo in compagnia del marito/moglie.


Io sto male ogni volta che lo rivedo. L'ho visto da sola la prima volta, ancora sposata, e ho avuto un brutto presentimento... Descrive perfettamente la crisi di coppia. Perfettamente.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero?
> secondo me chi ha ancora la voglia di salvare un matrimonio in crisi dovrebbe assolutamente vederlo in compagnia del marito/moglie.


è quello che ho fatto (come mi avevi consigliato)...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 veramente bel film, carino, leggero e, nel frattempo, profondo... 

chi vuol salvare un matrimonio dovrebbe vedere anche 'la guerra dei roses'...


----------



## ranatan (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto (come mi avevi consigliato)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casomai è piaciuto anche a me, anche se mette addosso una certa angoscia.
La guerra dei roses è fantastico. La scena finale (quella della mano di lui che cerca quella di lei) ce l'o stampata in testa


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io sto male ogni volta che lo rivedo. L'ho visto da sola la prima volta, ancora sposata, e ho avuto un brutto presentimento... Descrive perfettamente la crisi di coppia. Perfettamente.


vero..
a me colpì più di tutto la frase del prete all'inizio della cerimonia.
_Sto sposando due persone che non conosco, ma di cui so che hanno: il 14% di possibilità di separarsi, il 58% di tradirsi, il 17% di essere infelici tutta la vita…_
terribilmente vera.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è quello che ho fatto (come mi avevi consigliato)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 leggero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io ci ho pianto e rimuginato su per un bel po' di tempo..


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero..
> a me colpì più di tutto la frase del prete all'inizio della cerimonia.
> _Sto sposando due persone che non conosco, ma di cui so che hanno: il 14% di possibilità di separarsi, il 58% di tradirsi, il 17% di essere infelici tutta la vita…_
> terribilmente vera.


E il sottolineare la solitudine della coppia... Basta che già sono depressa oggi, uff...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *leggero*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leggero nel senso che si segue bene, nn è un mattone tipo 'l'ultimo bacio'... alla fine del film ti resta cmq un sorriso amaro


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> penso che muccino/accorsi nn abbiano fatto quel film per mettere l'anima in pace ai traditori senza palle... semplicemente hanno rappresentato la realtà, palle o nn palle.



No il messaggio è:
- La crisi di 30 anni IL DOVERE DI SPOSARSI  e la nascita di un figlio che rappresenta la tomba dell'amore, un unione che è un dovere imposto dal costume.
- Il tradimento di un uomo che si penta, ma che dopo il matrimonio sarà a sua volta cornuto.

Bel film, proprio.


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No il messaggio è:
> - La crisi di 30 anni IL DOVERE DI SPOSARSI  e la nascita di un figlio che rappresenta la tomba dell'amore, un unione che è un dovere imposto dal costume.
> - Il tradimento di un uomo che si penta, ma che dopo il matrimonio sarà a sua volta cornuto.
> 
> Bel film, proprio.



Ahahahah... ti ha passato un bel messaggio positivo 'sto film eh? A me è piaciuto ma lo ritengo un film leggerino onestamente.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (12 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No il messaggio è:
> - La crisi di 30 anni IL DOVERE DI SPOSARSI  e la nascita di un figlio che rappresenta la tomba dell'amore, un unione che è un dovere imposto dal costume.
> - Il tradimento di un uomo che si penta, ma che dopo il matrimonio sarà a sua volta cornuto.
> 
> Bel film, proprio.


mmmmmiiiiiiih, esagerata, dai.... dovere di sposarsi, tomba dell'ammmore... via...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

Il tono, come il tutti i film di Muccino senior, è funereo...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il tono, come il tutti i film di* Muccino senior*, è funereo...


Muccino junior me gusta...


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Muccino junior me gusta...


Per me sono due minchioni entrambi. O meglio, lo junior è un paraculato colossale viste le sue capacità, mentre il senior si è bruciato....


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Per me sono due minchioni entrambi. O meglio, lo junior è un paraculato colossale viste le sue capacità, mentre il senior si è bruciato....


Non intendevo in senso artistico Kid  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Come va con le tue donne?


----------



## Kid (12 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non intendevo in senso artistico Kid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora:

- mia moglie è molto dolce con me ultimamente (e sono contento)
- M mi sembra che viva in un'altra dimensione, semplicemente non mi vede (e ci sto di m...a!)
- quella che mi ha fatto l'avance ha capito che era meglio cambiare aria (e la cosa mi lascia indifferente... strano!)


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> - mia moglie è molto dolce con me ultimamente (e sono contento)
> - M mi sembra che viva in un'altra dimensione, semplicemente non mi vede (e ci sto di m...a!)
> - quella che mi ha fatto l'avance ha capito che era meglio cambiare aria (e la cosa mi lascia indifferente... strano!)


Bene la uno e la tre. Sulla due non dico niente.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Muccino junior me gusta...


buongustaia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  :


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> buongustaia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 merci...


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> buongustaia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti...


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> in effetti...



Ma che delusione... vi piace quel pirla di Muccino? Pfui.... io che non sono Brad Pitt mi reputo comunque molto più figo di quel pagliaccio dalla voce atroce.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma che delusione... vi piace quel pirla di Muccino? Pfui.... io che non sono Brad Pitt mi reputo comunque molto più figo di quel pagliaccio dalla voce atroce.


 Si parla di Muccino piccolo e... francamente mi ispira molto più lui che Brad Pitt. Quest'ultimo mi spegne ogni impulso.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si parla di Muccino piccolo e... francamente mi ispira molto più lui che Brad Pitt. Quest'ultimo mi spegne ogni impulso.


Siete strane voi donne!


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Siete strane voi donne!


Mi dissocio dalle colleghe.
Muccino junior è una chiavica e dovrebbe fare un bel corso di dizione!
Personalmente l'unico attore che reputo affascinante in quel film è Sergio Castellitto


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dissocio dalle colleghe.
> Muccino junior è una chiavica e dovrebbe fare un bel corso di dizione!
> Personalmente l'unico attore che reputo affascinante in quel film è Sergio Castellitto



Brava!


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si parla di Muccino piccolo e... francamente mi ispira molto più lui che Brad Pitt. Quest'ultimo mi spegne ogni impulso.


Brad piace molto ai gay...


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dissocio dalle colleghe.
> _*Muccino junior è una chiavica e dovrebbe fare un bel corso di dizione!*_
> Personalmente l'unico attore che reputo affascinante in quel film è Sergio Castellitto



Siiiiiiiiiiiii!!!! Glielo faccio ioo il corso come dico iooooooo!!!! siiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Brad piace molto ai gay...


OT

Stranieri:
Patrick Swayze 
Richard Gere
Antonio Banderas
Mel Gibson

Italiani:
Sergio Muccino
Antonio Cassano
Paolo Maldini

Nonostante l'età:
Sean Connery

Ed indimenticabile:
Clark Gable in Rett Butler

Hanno tutti quel " je ne sais quoi"

Detesto:
Leonardo Di Caprio
George Clooney
Brad Pitt
Roul Bova

Penso sia chiaro adesso perchè non trovo un moroso...


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Stranieri:
> Patrick Swayze
> ...


Sui detestati d'accordo su Clooney e Pitt. Di Caprio ha il suo perchè e Bova è bello senza ombra di dubbio ma num me piass... Gli altri te li lascio (Muccino no però  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .


----------



## Verena67 (13 Novembre 2008)

A me Di Caprio piace. L'ho visto ieri in THE DEPARTED (ho il dvd, appena posso finisco di vederlo...troppo lungo per chi come me si alza all'alba!) e mi ha convinto come sempre.

Bova, no, sembra un cane triste.

Pitt mi piacque in un solo film: THELMA E LOUISE.

I calciatori li aborro tutti.


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> I calciatori li aborro tutti.


Dai Vere non essere razzista, qualcuno "bono" c'è...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Novembre 2008)

Non è il mio genere....che razzismo! Toh, non mi dispiace Del Piero.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è il mio genere....che razzismo! Toh, non mi dispiace Del Piero.


Vogliamo parlare di Baggio??? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ma Cassano è il classimo bastardo rozzo


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è il mio genere....che razzismo! Toh, non mi dispiace Del Piero.



UN CAPITANO, C'E' SOLO UN CAPITANO!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare di Baggio??? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> Ma Cassano è il classimo bastardo rozzo


Ma che schifo cassano!


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me Di Caprio piace. L'ho visto ieri in THE DEPARTED (ho il dvd, appena posso finisco di vederlo...troppo lungo per chi come me si alza all'alba!) e mi ha convinto come sempre.
> 
> Bova, no, sembra un cane triste.
> 
> ...


Idem. Bel film, molto. Anche Demon molto bravo.
Di Caprio versione Titanic non mi piaceva per nulla.
Dopo l'ho rivalutato. Ha fatto dei bei film recitando davvero molto bene. Ma aveva talento già da ragazzino.
Hai mai visto "Buon compleanno Mister Grape"?, era giovanissimo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Nonostante l'età:
> *Sean Connery*


toh, il mio clone...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





jack nicholson no, eh?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Idem. Bel film, molto. Anche Demon molto bravo.
> Di Caprio versione Titanic non mi piaceva per nulla.
> Dopo l'ho rivalutato. Ha fatto dei bei film recitando davvero molto bene. Ma aveva talento già da ragazzino.
> Hai mai visto "Buon compleanno Mister Grape"?, era giovanissimo.


secondo me sia di caprio sia clooney, oltre ad essere belli, sono anche bravi (e clooney anche un bravo regista).


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Stranieri:
> Patrick Swayze
> ...


Te ne promuovo giusto due.
Diciamo che probabilmente non ci scanneremmo per un uomo


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> UN CAPITANO, C'E' SOLO UN CAPITANO!


 Francesco Totti?


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> secondo me sia di caprio sia clooney, oltre ad essere belli, sono anche bravi (e clooney anche un bravo regista).


Concordo.
Clooney ne ha fatta di strada da E.R.
Giuro che hai tempi non gli avrei dato due lire, credevo sarebbe rimasto il classico bello senza talento.
Ha diretto film veramente interessanti


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Idem. Bel film, molto. Anche Demon molto bravo.
> Di Caprio versione Titanic non mi piaceva per nulla.
> Dopo l'ho rivalutato. Ha fatto dei bei film recitando davvero molto bene. Ma aveva talento già da ragazzino.
> Hai mai visto "Buon compleanno Mister Grape"?, era giovanissimo.



Io ricordo che al liceo, in un ora in cui mancava un prof, guardammo Poeti Maledetti in inglese ( film in lingua per fregare il Preside) ricordo che per un'ora intera guardanno solo la scena dove Di Caprio appariva nudo!!! Rewind scena Rewind!!!


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io ricordo che al liceo, in un ora in cui mancava un prof, guardammo Poeti Maledetti in inglese ( film in lingua per fregare il Preside) ricordo che per un'ora intera guardanno solo la scena dove Di Caprio appariva nudo!!! Rewind scena Rewind!!!








Invece io al liceo aveo visto Dirty Dancing...madonnina mia...quando ballava non potevo fare a meno di arrosire.
Ma quanto era sexy Parick!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Clooney ne ha fatta di strada da E.R.
> Giuro che hai tempi non gli avrei dato due lire, credevo sarebbe rimasto il classico bello senza talento.
> *Ha diretto film veramente interessanti*


una volta disse: 'faccio film come ocean's 11/12/13 per fare soldi, così posso fare film impegnati come, x es, good night e good luck'


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> una volta disse: 'faccio film come ocean's 11/12/13 per fare soldi, così posso fare film impegnati come, x es, good night e good luck'


Bello. L'avevo visto al cinema! Era tutto in bianco e nero se non sbaglio e lui non compariva mai


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> una volta disse: 'faccio film come ocean's 11/12/13 per fare soldi, così posso fare film impegnati come, x es, good night e good luck'


D'altronde è giusto anche che si facciano film "leggeri"...sono belli anche loro, purchè non scivolino nella stupidità (quella non cercata)


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Invece io al liceo aveo visto Dirty Dancing...madonnina mia...quando ballava non potevo fare a meno di arrosire.
> Ma quanto era sexy Parick!!


Tonight you're mine completely you give your love so sweetly
Tonight the light of love is in your eyes

questa canzone parte quando lui si riveste dove ammette che le donne lo ricoprono di soldi per andarci a letto...

conosco le battute a memoria...!!!


----------



## ranatan (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tonight you're mine completely you give your love so sweetly
> Tonight the light of love is in your eyes
> 
> questa canzone parte quando lui si riveste dove ammette che le donne lo ricoprono di soldi per andarci a letto...
> ...


Dopo il film mi ero comprata la musicassetta e la sentivo continuamente con il walkman...anche io sapevo tutto a memoria. Avevo una vera e propria cotta!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dopo il film mi ero comprata la musicassetta e la sentivo continuamente con il walkman...anche io sapevo tutto a memoria. Avevo una vera e propria cotta!



Oh, l'avete finita di utilizzare il mio thread di menate giornaliere come rivista di critica cinematografica?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Bello. L'avevo visto al cinema! Era tutto in bianco e nero se non sbaglio e lui non compariva mai


giusto il bianco e nero... lui compariva poco e nn era il protagonista, era l'amico.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh, l'avete finita di utilizzare il mio thread di menate giornaliere come rivista di critica cinematografica?


uff, la tua storia nn ci appassaiona più, nn ci sono più novità, un sogno erotico, una pecora...!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> giusto il bianco e nero... lui compariva poco e nn era il protagonista, era l'amico.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


>


mi son spiegato male... il film era in bianco&nero (bellissima idea), clooney era un amico/collega del giornalista protagonista (se nn ricordo male).


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> uff, la tua storia nn ci appassaiona più, nn ci sono più novità, un sogno erotico, una pecora...!

































Ok l'hai voluto tu, ora vado nel suo ufficio, mi metto in ginocchio davanti a lei e le chiedo di tornare con me!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ok l'hai voluto tu, ora vado nel suo ufficio, mi metto in ginocchio davanti a lei e le chiedo di tornare con me!


eh, questo sarebbe un bel colpo di scena!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









anzi, ne ho in mente un altro: stile carrambachesorpresa, facciamo venire qui tua moglie!!!!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, questo sarebbe un bel colpo di scena!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma sai quanti thread interessanti potrei aprire poi?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti thread interessanti potrei aprire poi?


beh, se resti vivo...


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> beh, se resti vivo...


Mia moglie sa essere tremenda se vuole, ma rimane pur sempre un metro e sessanta di donna. So gestirla!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa essere tremenda se vuole, ma rimane pur sempre un metro e sessanta di donna. So gestirla!


mmmmmh, io nn sottovaluterei la potenza di una donna... tradita poi!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mmmmmh, io nn sottovaluterei la potenza di una donna...* tradita poi!*



Diventa una belva!


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diventa una belva!


Più di come è già per sua natura?


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Più di come è già per sua natura?


Appunto stai attente ...


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto stai attente ...


Tornando seri e IT, credo effettivamente che qualcosa si sia immaginata comunque... solo che non vuole pensarci o parlarne....


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tornando seri e IT, credo effettivamente che qualcosa si sia immaginata comunque... solo che non vuole pensarci o parlarne....


E forse sta valutando


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E forse sta valutando


Come farmela pagare?


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come farmela pagare?


Non credo, e' di carattere vendicativo?


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non credo, e' di carattere vendicativo?


Diciamo che sa essere cattiva per molto meno.... è una "viscerale", come li chiamo io i soggetti facilmente alterabili!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che sa essere cattiva per molto meno.... è una "viscerale", come li chiamo io i soggetti facilmente alterabili!


Il problema sei tu, non lei ... tu dove vuoi andare? ... e con *chi* ci vuoi andare?


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il problema sei tu, non lei ... tu dove vuoi andare? ... e con *chi* ci vuoi andare?


Mi sono già espresso in merito: vorrei tornare indietro nel tempo a 6 mesi fa.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi sono già espresso in merito: *vorrei tornare indietro nel tempo a 6 mesi fa*.


Prima del fattaccio?


----------



## Verena67 (13 Novembre 2008)

*per Minerva che so che l'aspettava..*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> mmmmmh, io nn sottovaluterei la potenza di una donna... tradita poi!


 
Hell hath no fury like a scorned woman

(L'inferno non conosce nessuna ira peggiore di quella di una donna tradita/rifiutata)


----------



## Verena67 (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mmmmmh, io nn sottovaluterei la potenza di una donna... tradita poi!


 
cosa c'hai contro le donne alte 1.60?!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Come farmela pagare?


 
se meriti ancora di essere considerato un marito affidabile...


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prima del fattaccio?



Già... vorrei non fosse mai successo. Non per vero pentimento, ma perchè le cose andavano meglio prima. Per tutti.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cosa c'hai contro le donne alte 1.60?!



Niente tesora, una me la sono sposata!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Già... vorrei non fosse mai successo. Non per vero pentimento, ma perchè le cose andavano meglio prima. Per tutti.


 eppure chi tradisce spesso dice: intanto lo faccio poi col resto me la vedrò! E tu eri il primo che gridava al miracolo per non avere sensi di colpa. Senza ricordare che quelli sono il minimo.... parlo anche per me: due mesi di relazione, anni di ricostruzione (nel mio caso ad ora 6 mesi di 'sobrietà' ma almeno 1anno e mezzo che tento di staccare..... è dura!!!)


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Già... vorrei non fosse mai successo. Non per vero pentimento, ma perchè le cose andavano meglio prima. Per tutti.


Prendila come esperienza di vita ... dagli errori si dovrebbe imparare, anche se son pochi a capirla la lezione -Nessuno e' perfetto-  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Va con dios e non peccare piu'


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eppure chi tradisce spesso dice: intanto lo faccio poi col resto me la vedrò! E tu eri il primo che gridava al miracolo per non avere sensi di colpa. Senza ricordare che quelli sono il minimo.... parlo anche per me: due mesi di relazione, anni di ricostruzione (nel mio caso ad ora 6 mesi di 'sobrietà' ma almeno 1anno e mezzo che tento di staccare..... è dura!!!)



Già, io lo dicevo sempre a M che non me ne fregava nulla delle conseguenze che avremmo dovuto affrontare, ma solo ora mi rendo conto di cosa ho fatto. E' stato come alzarsi un giorno la mattina, aprire i balconi e vedere un paesaggio post-atomico al posto del solito parco verde e lussureggiante. E' bastato un attimo.


----------



## Old giulia (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Già, io lo dicevo sempre a M che non me ne fregava nulla delle conseguenze che avremmo dovuto affrontare, ma solo ora mi rendo conto di cosa ho fatto. E' stato come alzarsi un giorno la mattina, aprire i balconi e vedere un paesaggio post-atomico al posto del solito parco verde e lussureggiante. E' bastato un attimo.


 
... e nn hai ancora visto niente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  e forse mai lo vadrai


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Già, io lo dicevo sempre a M che non me ne fregava nulla delle conseguenze che avremmo dovuto affrontare, ma solo ora mi rendo conto di cosa ho fatto. E' stato come alzarsi un giorno la mattina, aprire i balconi e vedere un paesaggio post-atomico al posto del solito parco verde e lussureggiante. E' bastato un attimo.



Ma non e' tutto perduto, se lo vuoi veramente


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non e' tutto perduto, se lo vuoi veramente



Non ti fidi di me, vero Marì?


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ti fidi di me, vero Marì?


Gira la domanda a te stesso ... la mia opinione in questo caso conta poco/niente.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gira la domanda a te stesso ... la mia opinione in questo caso conta poco/niente.


Sarei uno sprovveduto se mi fidassi ancora di me.


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sarei uno sprovveduto se mi fidassi ancora di me.


Mi piace, me la sono messa in firma!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sarei uno sprovveduto se mi fidassi ancora di me.


Invece sbagli ... il fatto che tu hai fatto degli errori non vuol dire che non hai imparato nulla ... e' cosi? ... ammetti che hai fatto una grande cazzata?


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Invece sbagli ... il fatto che tu hai fatto degli errori non vuol dire che non hai imparato nulla ... e' cosi? ... ammetti che hai fatto una grande cazzata?



Questo è poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro!


Ricorda solo alla morte non c'e' riparo, per il resto tutto si ripara


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ricorda solo alla morte non c'e' riparo, per il resto tutto si ripara

















Infatti quando un rapporto si spezza muore..


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti quando un rapporto si spezza muore..


Non sempre ... per Kid io vedo una possibilita' d'incontro con sua moglie ... pero', sia chiaro, deve pulire la Piazza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  completamente da vecchi cadaveri.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sempre ... per Kid io vedo una possibilita' d'incontro con sua moglie ... pero', sia chiaro, deve pulire la Piazza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devo volerlo DAVVERO.


----------



## MK (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Devo volerlo DAVVERO.


E' su quel davvero che ho dei dubbi...


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' su quel davvero che ho dei dubbi...



ecco


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ecco


Uff, le mie donne del forum che non si fidano del buon Kid... su, vedrete che ce la farò!


----------



## Old *strega* (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Buongiorno a voi. Ieri sera litigata da fuoco sempre per i soliti problemi che ci portiamo dietro da anni (lei non sopporta i miei). Dalle ore 20 di ieri non ci rivolgiamo la parola.
> Possibile che lei sia così egoista (si, stavolta non sono io l'egoista) da far pesare queste cose in questo periodo di ricostruzione? Possibile che non riesca a mettere da parte i suoi interessi nonostante quello che le ho detto nemmeno un mese fa?
> 
> Io non so più che cosa voglio a questo punto. Anzi lo so, vorrei lasciarla. Forse è ancora troppo fresca, ma non ce la faccio più a sopportare queste cose. E soprattutto non ora che stiamo camminando su un filo. Ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo?


 
ciao Kid! come va??? è parecchio che non vi leggo e non vi scrivo...
ci sono novità??
baci


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> ciao Kid! come va??? è parecchio che non vi leggo e non vi scrivo...
> ci sono novità??
> baci



Ma ciao carissima, che contento che sono di sentirti! Io dai, diciamo sempre un pelettino meglio. Piuttosto dimmi di te....


----------



## Old *strega* (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma ciao carissima, che contento che sono di sentirti! Io dai, diciamo sempre un pelettino meglio. Piuttosto dimmi di te....


 
come ti ho lasciato mi ritrovi.... credo solo di essere un pò più padrona della situazione (nel senso che non vivo con in mente lui  24 ore su 24.... ma 18 su 24 ....) 

 a parte tutto va un filo meglio ma vivo sempre questa relazione.....
ora (mi vien da dire grazie al cielo) ho un po di problemi di salute perciò ho la testa un pò occupata con altro ma... se potessi ... starei con lui ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn so, nn credo, credo che il discorso sia mooooolto più ampio, nn credo che sia un caso che ci scappi spesso il tradimento col/colla collega... le statistiche, nn a caso, dicono che la maggioranza dei tradimenti si perpetua in ufficio...





kid ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me è un comportamento inconscio dell'essere umano. Ci si rende conto che la collega può fungere davvero da partner, vedendola tutti i giorni. Si può "averne cura" forse...


Beh se si escludono colleghi e colleghe ....non è che restano molte conoscenze a meno che non si faccia i  pendolari in treno come De Niro e la Streep in Innamorarsi...


----------



## Old *strega* (13 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se si escludono colleghi e colleghe ....non è che restano molte conoscenze a meno che non si faccia i pendolari in treno come De Niro e la Streep in Innamorarsi...


 
non dimentichiamoci dei parenti e degli amici!!!

ciao Persa come stai???

grazie per prima.... mi ha fatto davvero piacere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> non dimentichiamoci dei parenti e degli amici!!!
> 
> ciao Persa come stai???
> 
> grazie per prima.... mi ha fatto davvero piacere


 Bene cara


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> come ti ho lasciato mi ritrovi.... credo solo di essere un pò più padrona della situazione (nel senso che non vivo con in mente lui  24 ore su 24.... ma 18 su 24 ....)
> 
> a parte tutto va un filo meglio ma vivo sempre questa relazione.....
> ora (mi vien da dire grazie al cielo) ho un po di problemi di salute perciò ho la testa un pò occupata con altro ma... se potessi ... starei con lui ....


Mi spiace per i problemi di salute, spero nulla di grave. Per l'altra cosa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Uffa, dacci un taglio!


----------



## Old *strega* (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi spiace per i problemi di salute, spero nulla di grave. Per l'altra cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fa male Kid.... fa molto male....
conoscendomi credo che riuscirò a finirla solo se lo deciderà lui....


----------



## Kid (13 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> fa male Kid.... fa molto male....
> conoscendomi credo che riuscirò a finirla solo se lo deciderà lui....


Sei come me!


----------



## Old *strega* (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei come me!


 non mi puoi paragonare a te..... mio eroe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




tu una decisione l'hai presa... pentito o no, contento o no, però l'hai presa.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Uff, le mie donne del forum che non si fidano del buon Kid... su, vedrete che ce la farò!

















Se arrivasse un'avvenente bionda e tu le diresti di No allora ti crederei..


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se arrivasse un'avvenente bionda e tu le diresti di No allora ti crederei..


Dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Meglio non fidarsi?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dici?


Firmo e sottoscrivo.


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> non mi puoi paragonare a te..... mio eroe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questo è vero!


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se arrivasse un'avvenente bionda e tu le diresti di No allora ti crederei..



Guarda che un'avvenente bionda è arrivata per davvero e le ho detto di no. Ti sei persa un pezzetto della mia telenovela!


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se arrivasse un'avvenente bionda e tu le diresti di No allora ti crederei..


 
ciao Belle!

purtroppo le "situazioni" che ti cambiano la vita non sono solo avvenenza..... MAGARI !! (come si dice .... una botta e via..)

il problema è quando il coinvolgimento è dato da altro, testa, interessi, illusione di aver trovato una persona che è fatta proprio per te...

bisogna avere davvero tanta forza di volontà per non superare quel filo sottile che da una piacevole amicizia ti spinge nel burrone


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> ciao Belle!
> 
> purtroppo le "situazioni" che ti cambiano la vita non sono solo avvenenza..... MAGARI !! (come si dice .... una botta e via..)
> 
> ...


Certo Streghetta, però una volta che trovi quella persona che ti rapisce il cuore, bisognerebbe prendere delle decisioni per non far soffrire chi (incolpevolmente) ci sta a fianco. Ma questo già lo sai....


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda che un'avvenente bionda è arrivata per davvero e le ho detto di no. Ti sei persa un pezzetto della mia telenovela!


Si, quella della mail giusto???


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se arrivasse un'avvenente bionda e tu le diresti di No allora ti crederei..





kid ha detto:


> Guarda che un'avvenente bionda è arrivata per davvero e le ho detto di no. Ti sei persa un pezzetto della mia telenovela!


guarda belle, anche io gli ho fatto un'avance ma mi ha rifiutato, penso che sia sulla via della guarigione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(ps: kid, perdonami ma neanche a me sembri così 'sicuro' di te stesso x superare questa impasse... cmq faccio il tifo (anche il colera) per te...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si, quella della mail giusto???



Esatto!


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda belle, anche io gli ho fatto un'avance ma mi ha rifiutato, penso che sia sulla via della guarigione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ti biasimo per la tua mancanza di fiducia. Ripeto: non mi fido nemmeno io di me. Vorrei non dover più dormire con me, questa notte vado sul divano!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ti biasimo per la tua mancanza di fiducia. Ripeto: non mi fido nemmeno io di me. Vorrei non dover più dormire con me, questa notte vado sul divano!


oddio, è anche vero un fatto: secondo ci pensi troppo.... voglio dire, prova a tranquillizzarti un po', ad alleggerire tutta la situazione, a vederla con un'altra luce, forse riesci a ritrovare quell'equilibrio con te stesso che ti potrà aiutare nel rapporto con gli altri; finchè nn sarai in pace con te stesso nn puoi pensare di recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.

bada che in pace con se stessi nn significa nn avere sensi di colpa, significa avere un'immagine abbastanza distaccata della situazione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non ti biasimo per la tua mancanza di fiducia. Ripeto: non mi fido nemmeno io di me. Vorrei non dover più dormire con me, questa notte vado sul divano!


Stai ancora giocando!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(guarda che ti curo, eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Stai ancora giocando!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fai da crocerossina?


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> oddio, è anche vero un fatto: secondo ci pensi troppo.... voglio dire, prova a tranquillizzarti un po', ad alleggerire tutta la situazione, a vederla con un'altra luce, forse riesci a ritrovare quell'equilibrio con te stesso che ti potrà aiutare nel rapporto con gli altri; finchè nn sarai in pace con te stesso nn puoi pensare di recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.
> 
> bada che in pace con se stessi nn significa nn avere sensi di colpa, significa avere un'immagine abbastanza distaccata della situazione.


No no, ti assicuro che ultimamente và molto meglio. Forse perchè mi prendo meno sul serio.


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo Streghetta, però una volta che trovi quella persona che ti rapisce il cuore, bisognerebbe prendere delle decisioni per non far soffrire chi (incolpevolmente) ci sta a fianco. Ma questo già lo sai....


 lo so ... io infatti parlo di *ILLUSIONE* ....

e sai benissimo quali sono le problematiche legate a questi capricci....

se vogliamo parlare di sofferenza forse vale la pena far spegnere questa cosa e non avere più rimpianti (ovvio faccio un discorso puramente da egoista!! ma se non mi posso confidare qui.....)


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mi fai da crocerossina?


Girati, è l'ora della puntura


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> lo so ... io infatti parlo di *ILLUSIONE* ....
> 
> e sai benissimo quali sono le problematiche legate a questi capricci....
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Girati, è l'ora della puntura


Preferisco non girarmi in tua presenza...


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *strega* ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo so ... io infatti parlo di *ILLUSIONE* ....
> ...


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Preferisco non girarmi in tua presenza...


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Preferisco non girarmi in tua presenza...


Non so se ti farebbe più male una puntura nel c..lo della tua coscienza o quella che dici di temere. (e che non rischi, tranquillo)


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vero,leggendoti come leggeresti la storia di un altro in qualche modo riesci a vivere la cosa con distacco...
> ...


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vero,leggendoti come leggeresti la storia di un altro in qualche modo riesci a vivere la cosa con distacco...
> ...


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non so se ti farebbe più male una puntura nel c..lo della tua coscienza o quella che dici di temere. (e che non rischi, tranquillo)



Dove stà il culo della mia coscienza?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> ciao Kid! come va??? è parecchio che non vi leggo e non vi scrivo...
> ci sono novità??
> baci


 
disgrassià, ti aspettavamo, ti ho anche dedicato  una canzone!! FATTI UN THREAD E RACCONTA!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh se si escludono colleghi e colleghe ....non è che restano molte conoscenze a meno che non si faccia i pendolari in treno come De Niro e la Streep in Innamorarsi...


 
e se lo fai, garantisco che non trovi De Niro! (che lascia moglie e figli...ma figuriamoci! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> *non dimentichiamoci dei parenti e degli amici!!!*
> 
> ciao Persa come stai???
> 
> grazie per prima.... mi ha fatto davvero piacere


 
il grave è che ci scherzi pure su...!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> fa male Kid.... fa molto male....
> conoscendomi credo che riuscirò a finirla solo se lo deciderà lui....


 
non hai pensato ancora che la salute ti da' problemi per via della tua sofferenza emotiva?

Ci sono studi su queste cose, sai?!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sei come me!


 
ahime', un po' deboli entrambi, si!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> non mi puoi paragonare a te..... mio eroe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
veramente l'ha presa M...!!!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo Streghetta, però una volta che trovi quella persona che ti rapisce il cuore, bisognerebbe prendere delle decisioni per non far soffrire chi (incolpevolmente) ci sta a fianco. *Ma questo già lo sai..*..


 
non credo.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Esatto!


 
la mail di un estraneo non è la tentazione.

prova a ritrovarti, tra un anno ( o anche tre....), nel luogo, tra i profumi, gli odori e le sensazioni (in cinemascope) dei vostri primi incontri con M. che piange per tornare con te, e poi ne riparliamo!!!


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> veramente l'ha presa M...!!!


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> disgrassià, ti aspettavamo, ti ho anche dedicato una canzone!! FATTI UN THREAD E RACCONTA!


 
ciao Vere!!! si l'ho vista e ti ho anche ringraziato per questo...

un 3d per raccontarmi .... ci provo anche se mi fa ancora un po paura....


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mail di un estraneo non è la tentazione.
> 
> prova a ritrovarti, tra un anno ( o anche tre....), nel luogo, tra i profumi, gli odori e le sensazioni (in cinemascope) dei vostri primi incontri con M. che piange per tornare con te, e poi ne riparliamo!!!


Non gufare...


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non hai pensato ancora che la salute ti da' problemi per via della tua sofferenza emotiva?
> 
> Ci sono studi su queste cose, sai?!


Su questo non ci piove....


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non gufare...


 
non gufo.

Ma tu sei a rischio esattamente come prima, forse di piu'.

Ti sei salvato per mancato interesse di M.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> ciao Vere!!! si l'ho vista e ti ho anche ringraziato per questo...
> 
> un 3d per raccontarmi .... ci provo anche se mi fa ancora un po paura....


 
saremo dolci nel menarti!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dove stà il culo della mia coscienza?


Esattamente dove ti consumi le scarpe a forza di prenderlo a calci.


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> *strega* ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tesora, la mia unica preoccupazione ( a parte pensare al tuo uomo legittimo), è che passando molto tempo, diventi un'abitudine alla quale difficilmente riuscirai a sottrarti....
> ...


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non hai pensato ancora che la salute ti da' problemi per via della tua sofferenza emotiva?
> 
> Ci sono studi su queste cose, sai?!


 
beh... in realtà è un problema legato ai cesarei che ho subito .... forse lui non ha colpe (almeno in questo!)


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non credo.


 
lo so ... lo so... è che non voglio ancora.... tutto qui....


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> saremo dolci nel menarti!


 
allora ci provo... al massimo scappo ancora


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non gufo.
> 
> Ma tu sei a rischio esattamente come prima, forse di piu'.
> 
> Ti sei salvato per mancato interesse di M.



No, non solo per quello... mi ero tirato indietro pure io, magari non così determinato ma l'ho fatto.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, non solo per quello... mi ero tirato indietro pure io, magari non così determinato ma l'ho fatto.


 
Sai, nel tempo ho imparato che c'è sempre un "DEAL BREAKER" (nel linguaggio del marketing è quel che fa decidere di fare un acquisto, di solito una motivazione del tutto irrazionale...che se pero' manca, ciccia).

Il vostro non è stato il tuo matrimonio, NON ANCORA. Intendo, non eravate con la relazione adulterina arrivati fino a quel punto. Eravate ancora allo stage della luna di latte.


----------



## Old *strega* (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No, non solo per quello... mi ero tirato indietro pure io, magari non così determinato ma l'ho fatto.


 
il problema è che se M avesse insistito non so se tu mi diresti le stesse cose ( o sbaglio ) 
per questo dico che è più facile vivere le imposizioni degli altri.....


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

*strega* ha detto:


> il problema è che se M avesse insistito non so se tu mi diresti le stesse cose ( o sbaglio )
> per questo dico che è più facile vivere le imposizioni degli altri.....


Sicuramente sono stato "fortunato" in questo. Ma col senno di poi, ora sto decisamente meglio con mia moglie, non prendendola più per i fondelli.


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai, nel tempo ho imparato che c'è sempre un "DEAL BREAKER" (nel linguaggio del marketing è quel che fa decidere di fare un acquisto, di solito una motivazione del tutto irrazionale...che se pero' manca, ciccia).
> 
> Il vostro non è stato il tuo matrimonio, NON ANCORA. Intendo, non eravate con la relazione adulterina arrivati fino a quel punto. Eravate ancora allo stage della luna di latte.



E' vero. Ma l'importante per me era cominciare ad incamminarmi sulla strada giusta. Poi la strada da fare è lunga....


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' vero. Ma l'importante per me era cominciare ad incamminarmi sulla strada giusta. Poi la strada da fare è lunga....


Non vogio fare il rompi a tutti i costi, ma la mia imressione è che tu stia affrontando la cosa come se fosse una sfida sportiva. Forse è solo lo stile con cui ti presenti che mi da questa impressione, ma è davvero forte, per me. E credo che se fosse così sarebbe davvero sbagliata, come impostazione.
Non hai un record da battere, hai delle risposte da trovare.
Scusami, se sbaglio.


----------



## Kid (14 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non vogio fare il rompi a tutti i costi, ma la mia imressione è che tu stia affrontando la cosa come se fosse una sfida sportiva. Forse è solo lo stile con cui ti presenti che mi da questa impressione, ma è davvero forte, per me. E credo che se fosse così sarebbe davvero sbagliata, come impostazione.
> Non hai un record da battere, hai delle risposte da trovare.
> Scusami, se sbaglio.



Sbagli solo in parte. Nel senso che con mia moglie sto lavorando più di cuore, mentre con M di fiato, le resisto come se fosse una competizione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sbagli solo in parte. Nel senso che con mia moglie sto lavorando più di cuore, *mentre con M di fiato, le resisto come se fosse una competizione*.


Stessa impressione di prima.

Cià', ti sparo una banalità: non devi resistere a M, devi resistere a te stesso.


----------



## Old giulia (14 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Sbagli solo in parte. Nel senso che con mia moglie sto lavorando più di cuore, mentre con M di fiato, le resisto come se fosse una competizione.


Secondo me tu non sei convinto di quello che stai facendo, nn ti stai impegnando a sufficienza per recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.

Forse vuoi solo compiacere qualcuno, vuoi dare l'impressione del bravo ragazzo che torna a casa.

Se M tornasse da te tu l'accoglieresti a braccia aperte...
Se M nn dovesse ritornare... come dice Vere, prima o poi arriverà qualcun'altra


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Secondo me tu non sei convinto di quello che stai facendo, nn ti stai impegnando a sufficienza per recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.
> 
> Forse vuoi solo compiacere qualcuno, vuoi dare l'impressione del bravo ragazzo che torna a casa.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2008)

non mettetelo in croce che già ci si è messo lui.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




no, ma davvero. kid è troppo un bravo ragazzo e sua moglie lo sa e forse è per questo che più di tanto non vuole sapere. va bene così. almeno per ora..


----------



## Kid (15 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non mettetelo in croce che già ci si è messo lui..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono commosso. L'ultima cosa che mi sarei aspettato era sentirmi spalleggiato da Anna. Grazie cara, tengo duro.


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2008)

*kid*



giulia ha detto:


> Secondo me tu non sei convinto di quello che stai facendo, nn ti stai impegnando a sufficienza per recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie.
> 
> Forse vuoi solo compiacere qualcuno, vuoi dare l'impressione del bravo ragazzo che torna a casa.
> 
> ...


A me non interessa crocifiggere nessuno, ma quello che ha detto Giulia ha delle verità indiscutibili.
Credo che tu oggi nelle scelte che vai a fare, considerando la buona volontà nel resistere da una parte e quella dil ricostruire dall'altra...la persona che veramente vuoi convincere che la cosa sia possibile e fattibile sei tu.
Sia chiaro nulla di male, anzi, ma mnon vporrei che il fiato servisse a te per mantenere questo tuo status quo resistenziale, anche se l'impressione è che sia già parecchio statico in proprio e senza soluzione di continuità.
Comunque speriamo che le tue speranze si avverino.
Bruja


----------

